# !..All Discussion related to Digit IRC..!



## amitava82 (Mar 12, 2008)

After a long discussion, we at #Digit IRC have decided to spam the forum with some fun-bites directly from the channel   These are some samples, if you want more  just visit #Digit IRC channel.

Before we go into details, here are some helpful links:

<Edit>

A New Channel

Another unofficial _ThinkDigit_ channel is up at *irc.freenode.net*. Come visit us and enjoy your stay. No inhibitions, no restrictions. And don't forget to greet *TheMatrixHasYou*, the official mascot of our channel. He/she/it may surprise you and thrown in some punches too. See you there!

*/join #think-digit* in your IRC client or browser. Or, just click here to join via Mibbit.

</Edit>

*[Tutorial]** How to connect to Digit IRC*
Browser based client: *www.mibbit.com/


```
Server: irc.freenode.net
Channel: #Digit
```

*So, what do we do at #Digit?*

We hang out.. Believe me, it’s a cool place to hang out (better than forum IMHO).  No wonder some of us hang out there till 6AM in the morning..

We solve your problems. . We are there so solve all your problems: from text book to technology, girlfriend to Gnome. 7/24/365 (366 this year)

We talk.. about anything. Yes, ANYTHING! You wanna curse someone on this forum? We are all ears.. 

we are constantly inventing new words. So, u can increase ur vocabulary. And we are on they way to copyright those words..

*Some active members are:*

kalpik (oh boy you gotta see how people like kalpik behave on chat room  )
mehulved
gary4gar
qwertymaniac/QwertyM
int86
Quiz_Master
hitboxx
d1g1t
G__
filled-void/King-Buntu/learning-ubuntu
doraeman (love from Soviet Russia)
ShowMeFunny/n3rd (the crazy fella, stay away from him…  )
Voldomort/voldy
Garbage
The_devil_himself
Amitava/amitava82/SamSerious
Aditya/aditya.shevade
hullap
...some irregular forum members.
and some vagabonds sometimes stop by.. and becomes kalpik's (and mine sometimes) target 

_*(This chatroom is Unofficial & was created by some users of digit forum. Digit is not responsible for this chatroom)_
_______________________________________________________________

Enough with the intro. Lets get back to the business.
So, here is the first bite:


> Nitin>	hiiiiiiiii
> [10:07pm]	<amitava>	hi
> [10:07pm]	<Nitin>	is this unofficial
> [10:08pm]	<amitava>	what?
> ...


and this is called *e-molest*(by kalpik) 

Will keep you posted.. cya


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

ROFL!p00r kid


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 12, 2008)

LMAO 
Don't rip kids of their pleasure time kalpik!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Amitava started it!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Lolz.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif

Anyways, could you guys suggest me some online IRC clients,
the one specified by amitava is blocked at office.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Try *www.mibbit.com SSL is rarely blocked..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 12, 2008)

amitava doesn't sound like a girl's name to me,despo kids.


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

lol...are u getting married..rofl
(I can imagine )


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 12, 2008)

> king-bubtu



Its King-Buntu  ...... The IRC Gods shall punish you and kalpik for your little joke.  

You could use mibbit.com or java.freenode.net. If you prefer the use of clients then try

XChat2 or Pidgin for Windows

Xchat (not xchat-gnome) , Pidgin, Ksirc , irssi for Linux 

Lots of fun in the channel so be free to drop by . As QwertyManiac would say 

ROFLCOPTER! !!!!! 1111one


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 12, 2008)

@Amit....

Change Aditya to Aditya (aditya.shevade).... There are many Aditya's on this forum... 

as FilledVoid said The IRC Gods shall punish you....


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Know what ? Me and Gagandeep were discussing  that We need a thread "All Discussion Related to Vaibhavtek " ROFL =))


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 12, 2008)

Lmao :d


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope you are joking, its a really bad idea to pick on any member on the forum however kind they might be, much less start a thread about it.

Most of them take online life very serious if not all.



The Conqueror said:


> Know what ? Me and Gagandeep were discussing that We need a thread "All Discussion Related to Vaibhavtek " ROFL =))


 ​


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah hitboxx, i am joking
not really we wanted.We want vaibhavtek to be back.We miss him a lot


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

he is in here, blessed in disguise


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 12, 2008)

good am coming


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 12, 2008)

amitava is actually a 82 year old lady who sells kittens.

the avatar/location are fake and misleading 

@rayraven: try connecting through *java.freenode.net//index.php?channel=digit


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ you didn't even pay me for the pair of kittens i sent you earlier


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey babe i'm coming to you. Wait for me


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Sleep-typing*

Well, here is something weird (and new). I know about sleepwalking, but sleep-typing is something new to me. It was 3:20AM IST. kalpik and QwertyManiac were idle on the channel. Infact QwertyManiac was in the channel whole day but did not participate in the discussion. I was playing with ShowMeFunny. Here is what popped up into my chatzilla window:


> *<QwertyManiac>*	All cats love Filled-Fish but hate to get their paws wet.


Out of nowhere! 

Why in the world would he write something like that and that too in the middle of the night in an empty chat room? 

Only logical reason comes to my mind is: sleep-typing. He is so addicted to keyboard, that he types during sleep too..


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 13, 2008)

He was drunk!!!!!11111oneone


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hehe, I'd woken up too quick, and was reading English quotes. 

The real one's this: 


> All cats love fish but hate to get their paws wet.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

wanda the fish


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 13, 2008)

Filled-Fish is someone else


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Void?


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 13, 2008)

yep


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 13, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> ^^ Void?


He just a Fat arse Man, who does not want to exist.
SO void


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 13, 2008)

@ QwertyManiac , gary4gar , d1g1t and aditya  The IRC Gods havebeen angered and they have decided to banquish you from their channel. You shall be suitably punished..... 

Now I go back digging in the huge heap of logs to implement a suitable counter attack.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ LOL 

I just asked....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 14, 2008)

```
QwertyM sets mode [+o] to QwertyM
FilledVoid has been kicked by QwertyM [The real IRC God]
```


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is another one... I was using the nick Maverick



> (10:58:58 PM) ***maverick says to kalpik that I don't know half of you half as well as I should like and I like less than half of you, half as well as you deserve....
> (10:59:13 PM) mode (+o kalpik ) by ChanServ
> (10:59:27 PM) You have been kicked by kalpik: (use your original name )



I thinnk Kalpik likes footoball  He has kicked me 3 times for these kind of sentences.....

Aditya


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 14, 2008)

Yay.... I am on top of the quiz....

People, we have quiz on the IRC channel. Every night from 10pm to 11pm... any time.

The current scores are, 



> (10:54:45 PM) ShowMeFunny: (notice) aditya_shevade has the best score of 466 ; amitava - 286; hullap - 162; G__ - 52; iNFiNiTE - 44; freeguy - 44; Learning-Ubuntu - 30; Pathik - 28; TDH - 26; kalpik - 24;



Aditya


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

Kalpiks Molestation


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Garbage (Mar 15, 2008)

hullap said:


> Kapliks Molestation


That was nice !!!

Kalpik


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

Please don't blame me for this


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 15, 2008)

> <kalpik> BREAKING NEWS! Qwerty's Power Supply just blew up
> <TDH>
> <Filled-Void>
> <hitboxx> hahaha
> ...



LOL


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 15, 2008)

And I offered him $10 so that he could buy a new one in exchange of some typing job which he does even while sleeping... Just 15 pages article on I/O devices..


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is some big confusion we had on #Digit 



> [ 3:04pm]	-->|	confused (i=pkp@124.123.166.170) has joined #digit
> [ 3:05pm]	<confused>	'<
> [ 3:05pm]	<mehul>	yes, you're confused
> [ 3:05pm]	<hitboxx>	omg mehul hahaha
> ...


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 15, 2008)

hahaha 




_


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is our IRC song:



> *IRC - Irc’s my life - online*
> 
> This ain’t a song for the broken-lined
> No silent chanop for the faith-departed
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

nice 

atleast i am not addicted to irc till now "D


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 17, 2008)

amitava.... you are loosing it..... did n3rdy do anything to you?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

where are you guys now?
also d1g1t, how is your study going on ?
you seem not to answer my ping


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> where are you guys now?
> also d1g1t, how is your study going on ?
> you seem not to answer my ping



my evil PC is always connected to the room 
I'm just not very active for the next 2 weeks


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

so you don't seem to enjoy your studies?

I have three names on IRC
1)cool
2)gary4gar
3)gaurish


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ LOL... I remember an incident.... Yesterday, gary was asking me who is cool? I mean... he was using that nick and was asking me who is using the nick cool.... ROFLOL....


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

who is gary?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh... my bad... I meant that stupid windows search helper wizard......


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 17, 2008)

ROFLROCKET... 


> [ 9:10am]	<amitava>	And Who is who?
> [ 9:10am]	<Learning-Ubuntu>	who is who who?
> [ 9:10am]	<amitava>	DrunkenDonkey:
> [ 9:10am]	<DrunkenDonkey>	what???????
> ...


----------



## kalpik (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG! This one's CLASSIC!

Before i joined:


> [ 9:26am]	<amitava>	d-_-b
> [ 9:26am]	<hitboxx>	sometime in april
> [ 9:26am]	<amitava>	how do u cake that inverted b?
> [ 9:26am]	<amitava>	make*
> ...



Then i joined:



> <amitava> kalpik:
> <kalpik> amitava,
> <amitava> how do i create inverted b ile in here: d-_-b
> <amitava> like*
> ...



Then Qwerty joins:


> <QwertyM> q is inverted p
> <QwertyM> who doesn't know that either?
> <itchy_iguana> q_p
> <hitboxx> me
> ...



P.S. This is why its classic


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ LOL... where the hell was I when this happened?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

We need a Box(preferably based on Linux) which is on 24x7, with no downtimes. the box would be used to 

1) Host a IRC Bot, which would run trivia & other such things
2) Logging: it would log every activity in the channel & make IRC stats of it.
 We can also generate are own quote database.

This would not take much processing power & memory.

If you any such service or willing to do it yourself Please Pm me.
You might be given special privileges on IRC in return.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ gary.... we can host that bot on a web-server.... Linux based web server.... can't we?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> ^^ gary.... we can host that bot on a web-server.... Linux based web server.... can't we?


for that a shell account is needed.
check if shell account is available


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 20, 2008)

who owns StalkBot?


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 20, 2008)

me o_o

if you want, I'll put up pisg on my site.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha.. There's a new kid on the block!


> <mehulved> timebomb *100 kalpik
> * TheMatrixHasYou stuffs the bomb into mehulved's pants.  The display reads [46] seconds.
> <TheMatrixHasYou> Diffuse the bomb by cutting the correct wire. There are two wires. They are Turquoise and Beige.
> <kalpik> haha
> ...


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone up for an "Intelligent" conversation with TheMatrixHasYou please come down to #digit


----------



## hullap (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ We All R 
Rofl


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 22, 2008)

A New Channel

Another unofficial _ThinkDigit_ channel is up at *irc.freenode.net*. Come visit us and enjoy your stay. No inhibitions, no restrictions. And don't forget to greet *TheMatrixHasYou*, the official mascot of our channel. He/she/it may surprise you and thrown in some punches too. See you there 

*/join #think-digit* in your IRC client or browser. Or, just click here to join via Mibbit.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

why?  isnt one enough?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ #digit is more restrictive.. #think-digit is un-restricted and more fun.. You choose! 

And also, TheMatrixHasYou is only on #think-digit


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ Not fair.....


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2008)

Why not fair?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 22, 2008)

TheMatrixHasYou absolutely rocks!! by far the most 'intelligent' bot I have seen.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

^^the proof ??


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ Come over to #think-digit and see for yourself!


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

IGI


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 22, 2008)

whats the need for the third channel?
1) #digit
2) #digit-offtopic
3) #think-digit?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=783392&postcount=64


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 22, 2008)

restricted in what sense?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2008)

Restricted in the sense that its a family channel, so you have to watch what you speak  Whereas, #think-digit is a more "free" channel, where you can say whatever the hell you want! We only kick/ban troublemakers


----------



## mehulved (Mar 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> TheMatrixHasYou absolutely rocks!! by far the most 'intelligent' bot I have seen.


Nah, it's Kredit.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 22, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Restricted in the sense that its a family channel, so you have to watch what you speak  Whereas, #think-digit is a more "free" channel, where you can say whatever the hell you want! We only kick/ban troublemakers


for this we already have -offtopic?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 22, 2008)

#digit + #digit-offtopic = #think-digit


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ True!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 23, 2008)

TheMatrixHasYou isn't the most intelligent bot ever,... You guys was not even there 3-4 Months ago... QwertyM's bot (the Qot) was better IMO.
Qwerty bring your cyber GF Qot back to IRC  

3 channels? hmm... naah it will be boring.. we should have sticked to one channel only...


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ you want want cyber GF? just wait n watch...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 23, 2008)

^^you can't cheat on me!


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2008)

^^what a bunch of psuckers


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2008)

From #think-digit 


> <amitava> !google 2345678987654323456789*3456789087654*456789876543
> <TheMatrixHasYou> 2 345 678 987 654 323 456 789 * 3 456 789 087 654 * 456 789 876 543 = 3.70388872 x 10^45
> <kalpik>
> <amitava>
> ...


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats Not Me!!! Someone Is Impersonating Me!!!!!!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 24, 2008)

Sure, then how does he know your Nickserv password?


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 24, 2008)

lolollo me tooo comin


----------



## kalpik (Mar 24, 2008)

From #think-digit again! 
TheMatrixHasYou and ShowMeFunny are both bots 


> <hitboxx> TheMatrixHasYou, say stupid bot ShowMeFunny
> <kalpik> ?
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hitboxx: stupid bot ShowMeFunny.
> <ShowMeFunny> you are a stupid dumb hitboxx
> ...


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 24, 2008)

not able to connect to irc


----------



## kalpik (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ We saw you come in there! But you didnt speak! Try changing your nickname.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 24, 2008)

wat? but in opera it wasnt showin any rooms!  hows that possible. opera was just showin DISCONNECTED. even i was not able login tru that site.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Use Mibbit and try changing your nick.. We saw you only when you connected through Mibbit.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 27, 2008)

Latest news.

Guess who is TheMatrixHasYou's GF?

Its Amitava 




> 23:28    amitava	TheMatrixHasYou: lets talk about something new
> 23:28	amitava	TheMatrixHasYou: do you have girlfriend?
> 23:28	TheMatrixHasYou	amitava: you.
> 23:29	amitava	TheMatrixHasYou: WHAT!
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Its a love - hate relationship


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

lol 





> <hullap> TheMatrixHasYou, is amitava your girlfriend
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hullap: Signs point to yes.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 29, 2008)

This proves otherwise.. 


> hullap>	TheMatrixHasYou, who is yor girlfriend
> [10:15]	<TheMatrixHasYou>	hullap: you.
> [10:15]	<hullap>	WTF
> [10:16]	<hullap>	TheMatrixHasYou, im not your girlfriend


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 29, 2008)

.... Both the bots start to get on my nerves after some time....


----------



## hullap (Apr 1, 2008)

Another channel 
i made another channel it is 


```
/join #digit-kids
```

it is for us kids here on digit


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

^LOL!u r not a kid hulla?


----------



## Chirag (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you all on some room creating spree?


----------



## hullap (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^LOL!u r not a kid hulla?


im 14 year old


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL... 4 channels and there are not more than 10 people on an average.... (On any one of them, or combined....)

Another for you hullap.... get a linux get life...  get a life... stop creating stupid channels


----------



## hullap (Apr 5, 2008)

@aditya.shevade




BTW 
Why amitava and Hitboxx are friends


			
				DIGIT IRC said:
			
		

> <hitboxx> TheMatrixHasYou, hello
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hitboxx: Hi there!
> <hitboxx> TheMatrixHasYou, amitava is gay
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hitboxx: How do you know?
> ...


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 5, 2008)

And the truth:


> [01:08]hullap>	ShowMeFunny, TheMatrixHasYou is gay
> [01:09]	<ShowMeFunny>	hullap: How do you know?
> [01:09]	<TheMatrixHasYou>	hullap: Interesting gossip.
> [01:09]	<hullap>	ShowMeFunny, hitnoxx told me
> ...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

@hullap, take the extra 's out


----------



## hullap (Apr 12, 2008)

lol 


> <hullap> TheMatrixHasYou, amitava lives in a dark cave
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hullap: When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers?
> <hullap>


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

> <mehulved> !timebomb DrunkenDonkey
> * TheMatrixHasYou stuffs the bomb into DrunkenDonkey's pants.  The display reads [58] seconds.
> <TheMatrixHasYou> Diffuse the bomb by cutting the correct wire. There is one wire. It is Maroon.
> <DrunkenDonkey> !cutwire Maroon
> ...


repeated attempts to kick me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 11, 2008)

> (17:36:41)      —› join: (Filled-Void) (i=75c4a007@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-85712c7523d572ef)
> (17:37:05) (Filled-Void) wtf noobs
> (17:38:09)      —› quit: (Filled-Void) (i=75c4a007@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-85712c7523d572ef) (Client Quit)



wtf noob.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 12, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

Digit IRC said:
			
		

> <hullap> TheMatrixHasYou, stfu noob
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hullap: Oh, you are a poet.


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2008)

Hmm.. People are abusing my darling bot i see!


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

why cant we
as long as he doesnt understand it its fine


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2008)

^^ Its "she"


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

Oh forgot SHE was your girlfriend


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 13, 2008)

^^ No dude... amitava is his girlfriend....


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 13, 2008)

Now active on digit IRC..hope i dont miss ny action now..
Ps;
Using gaim on linux,, which is the best IRC cleint fr windows?


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

Xchat IMO


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

yeah
and  one more thing


_*WTF NOOBS*_


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 13, 2008)

Just Frgt...i had pdgin already insatlled


----------



## amitava82 (May 14, 2008)

Classic.. BTW monk3Y=hitboxx. 


> 18:50 < kalpik> monk3Y, did you send you name with your address in the email?
> 18:50 < monk3Y> kalpik, did u even check ur mail?
> 18:50 < monk3Y> lolumad
> 18:51 < kalpik> monk3Y, yes i did, but i cannot make out if that's the name of
> ...


----------



## FilledVoid (May 15, 2008)

> -ChanServ- [#digit] Please be courteous to others
> <Manan> hello
> <Manan> houton do u copy
> <Manan> houston do u copy



Space Control we do copy. But all the folks are on the second channel #think-digit lol. I was on the other channel when you came so didn't notice you


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 15, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Classic.. BTW monk3Y=hitboxx.


Haha he has two IPs and thus lives in two nagars as well


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 15, 2008)

lol... why O why am I missing this now..... 

***aditya hates exams in may...


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2008)

One of the weirdest typos ever made:



> <hullap>	kalpik, thnx suse, how can i payback the favour
> <hullap>	dude*


----------



## hullap (May 15, 2008)

welll, im SO addicted to linux


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 15, 2008)

TheMatrixHasYou is getting ideas 



> <rayraven> kalpik: u maintain logs for this channel?
> <kalpik> rayraven: yes
> <kalpik> rayraven: TheMatrixHasYou does.. but i own him.. so..
> <rayraven> how can we see logs?
> ...



OMG


----------



## ray|raven (May 15, 2008)

^Grrr. Dumb Bot


----------



## hullap (May 15, 2008)




----------



## amitava82 (May 15, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Space Control we do copy. But all the folks are on the second channel #think-digit lol. I was on the other channel when you came so didn't notice you


OMFG hahahaha...
BTW manan = iMav


----------



## hullap (May 16, 2008)

MetalPhoenix said:
			
		

> <MetalPhoenix> thematrixhasyou, call kalpik
> <TheMatrixHasYou> metalphoenix: Are we still talking about ?
> <MetalPhoenix> thematrixhasyou, nope
> <TheMatrixHasYou> metalphoenix: Me either.  That's cool.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

hullap said:


>


lolz it was nothing



> <MetalPhoenix> anyone wants to buy a sparingly used luxur blue permanent marker pen for Rs. 10 ? (mrp Rs. 18)
> <MetalPhoenix> reason for sale: it leaked just now
> <rayraven> lolz
> <MetalPhoenix> dude, its a serious sale
> ...



Me trying to sell rayraven something


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2008)

TheMatrixHasYou strikes again!



> <hullap> kalpik, you can remove TheMatrixHasYou from #gaming-online 2moro
> <hullap> or now
> <hullap>
> <TheMatrixHasYou> hullap: Are you a man or a woman?
> ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 20, 2008)

^^not funny,everybody know your bot is so stupid and gay.lol.



> (22:58:23)      —› mode: (mehulved) sets mode (+b *!*@*)
> (22:58:23)      —› This (*!*@*) ban affects: (Whtevr, TheMatrixHasYou, rsa_md5, pranny, @mehulved, kalpik, iNFiNiTE, G_`, @ChanServ, @amitava)
> (22:58:39) (@mehulved) lol
> (22:59:03)      —› mode: (mehulved) sets mode (-b %hullap!*@*)
> ...



talk about idiots.:/


----------



## Hitboxx (May 21, 2008)

Mehul needs a boot up his bum.


----------



## amitava82 (May 21, 2008)

Here is another IRC N00b



> [20:07]	-->|	mib_u1z2qm (i=ca5b490c@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-aeb7eabd21674c63) has joined #think-digit
> [20:07]	<mib_u1z2qm>	amitava: unban me from the list
> [20:07]	<mib_u1z2qm>	if u can access
> [20:07]	<amitava>	who r u?
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

rofl


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 21, 2008)

Lol use /ban to see the banlist


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 21, 2008)

why isn't anyone there??? this is the 4rth time i've been there and i only see chanserv


----------



## ray|raven (May 21, 2008)

Its #think-digit , i believe you were trying #digit.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Lol use /ban to see the banlist


whats there ?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 21, 2008)

> whats there ?


The people who you ban.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 22, 2008)

> (16:54:54) (Filled-Void) QwertyM, Tell me about your likes and dislikes?
> (16:55:00) (whtevr) lol
> (16:55:08) (whtevr) first date of a gay couple
> (16:55:09) (whtevr) lol
> ...



kids stay out of this sick channel.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 22, 2008)

And you were the one to say this: 



> <whtevr> i watch porn all the time, so no big deal


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 22, 2008)

lol.... ^^ you were absent when there was a lengthy porn discussion going on with mehul saying that ..... well, better ask him


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

here is another hullapian D) chat....



> <hullap> OMG
> <G_`> u deserve a BAN BAN
> <> mehulved: person to kick here..
> <hullap> ok
> ...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 24, 2008)

some more mad stuff 



> 10:45		am I here ?
> 10:45	QwertyManiac	apparently yes
> 10:46		***  is now known as Original_Kalpik
> 10:46		+++ ChanServ has given op to kalpik
> ...


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

@infinite,

You forgot to tell that those the person with nicks , Original_Kalpik, duplicate_kalpik and not_kalpik was ME (aka _Garbage_ )


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 24, 2008)

^^ oh yeah forgot. Well now you did


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 24, 2008)

***aditya thinks that _Garbage_ has no better work to do....

***aditya figures that this might be happening when kalpik was on leave... or absent...


----------



## amitava82 (May 25, 2008)

All confusion with 10000 BC and 100 million BC..


> [15:37]	<amitava>	OMG army without any medic, ammo, radio WTF..
> [15:38]	<Quiz_Master>	Worst movie ever..and they thought its comedy
> [15:40]	<Filled-Void>	amitava, Are you watching 10000 bc?
> [15:40]	<amitava>	yes..
> ...





> *-->|	Expertno (n=Expertno@117.99.21.13) has joined #think-digit*
> [00:46]	<Expertno>	Hi
> [00:46]	<WHatever|UrT>	asl
> [00:47]	<Expertno>	This is digit channel
> ...


HAHAHAHAHHA OMFG


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2008)

OMG HAHAHAHAHAH


> <hitboxx> nitish_mythology, dont run the command here
> <hitboxx> run in terminal lol


OMG 
and this gay come to our channel


> * shivshankar (i=3bb45c28@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-9c54a24080099806) has joined #think-digit
> * Pathik has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
> <shivshankar> hey,
> <shivshankar> i was searching for channels on mibbit
> ...


OMG, 
then he PMs me


> <shivshankar> so your gay too?
> <hullap> WTF
> <hullap> no
> <hullap> im not
> ...


then MetalHead


> <shivshankar> so u gay too?


and void to 


> 11:13 shivshankar so your gay too?
> 11:13 Filled-Void If I was gay how do you think you were born?
> 11:14 shivshankar then you must be homo
> 11:14 Filled-Void Are you that stupid ?
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

hullap, its better to use the <code> template for chat log

this guy then tells us about a gay channel 

```
M3ta|ph03n1X> hullap, later
<hullap> cya
* M3ta|ph03n1X realises that every 10 lines wtf is used... WTF
<hullap> OMG, i have to edit that talk with void
<hullap> lol
<hullap> added voids :D
<M3ta|ph03n1X> ...
<M3ta|ph03n1X> rofl
<shivshankar>  /join #gaygeek
<hullap> wtf
<M3ta|ph03n1X> rofl
<shivshankar>  /join #gaygeeks
<M3ta|ph03n1X> wtf dude
<shivshankar> its gaygeeks
<hullap> OMG HAHAHAHA
<Filled-Void> I think whatever blew a gasket
<hullap> adding this too
<M3ta|ph03n1X> rofl
<M3ta|ph03n1X> hullap, keep upo the giid j99b
<hullap> lol
<hullap> there was even  gay channel on freenode
<hullap> OMG
* hitboxx the king enters
<hitboxx> wtf is going on
<hitboxx> !!
* Filled-Void has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<M3ta|ph03n1X> hitboxx, you missed everything
```
rofl, hitboxx is too slow

Hitty is ANGRY

```
* hitboxx the king enters
<hitboxx> wtf is going on
<hitboxx> !!
* Filled-Void has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<M3ta|ph03n1X> hitboxx, you missed everything
<hitboxx> shivshankar, wtf dude
<hitboxx> gaygeeks?
<hullap> OMG hahaha
<hullap> hitboxx, see the post
<hitboxx> another joker, no thanks, we already have many
<shivshankar> hitboxx: ??
* ChanServ gives channel operator status to hitboxx
<shivshankar>  /join #gaygeeks
<hitboxx> if you're a memeber of this channel,come with your proper nick
<shivshankar> im not
* hitboxx has kicked shivshankar from #think-digit (remember me)
* hitboxx removes channel operator status from hitboxx
<hullap> lolololol
<amitava> wtf
<M3ta|ph03n1X> rofl
<M3ta|ph03n1X> lolololololololol
<hullap> adding this too :D
<M3ta|ph03n1X> added
<M3ta|ph03n1X> :p
<amitava> i've earned 3.5 pounds in one week :D
```


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2008)

OMFG THAT HOMO CAME BACK


> * shivshankar (i=3bb453a5@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-acad98576a3d84e6) has joined #think-digit
> <shivshankar> hi
> <hullap> OMG
> <hullap> your back
> ...


then we asked whatever


> * whtevr (n=ravidixi@59.178.145.85) has joined #think-digit
> <hullap> OMG
> <hullap> whtevr, we caught you
> <whtevr> haha
> ...


and metal head caught him


> <M3ta|ph03n1X> hullap, whtevr has the same IP address


something else

```
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                      /"\
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                     |\./|
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                     |   |
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                     |   |
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                     |>~<|
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                     |   |
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                  /'\|   |/'\..
<M3ta|ph03n1X>              /~\|   |   |   | \
<M3ta|ph03n1X>             |   =[@]=   |   |  \
<M3ta|ph03n1X>             |   |   |   |   |   \
<M3ta|ph03n1X>             | ~   ~   ~   ~ |`   )
<M3ta|ph03n1X>             |                   /
<M3ta|ph03n1X>              \                 /
<M3ta|ph03n1X>               \               /
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                \    _____    /
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                 |--//''`\--|
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                 | (( +==)) |
<M3ta|ph03n1X>                 |--\_|_//--|
<M3ta|ph03n1X> howzzat ?
<M3ta|ph03n1X> copy and save it for future use
* mehulved sets ban on *!*n=admin@59.92.167.*
* mehulved has kicked M3ta|ph03n1X from #think-digit (go suck your own finger)
```


Mehulved is getting angry


> * shivshankar (i=3bb453a5@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-05a6d1c344558e6a) has joined #think-digit
> * mehulved has kicked shivshankar from #think-digit (mehulved)
> * shivshankar (i=3bb453a5@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-05a6d1c344558e6a) has joined #think-digit
> * mehulved has kicked shivshankar from #think-digit (me ain't no gay)
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

my gesture was awssome wasn't it


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2008)

> <Filled-Void> you people are a bunch of pikachus
> <Filled-Void> May pikolo poop on you


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 31, 2008)

Nice one :



> * _nilesh_ back
> <hullap> _nilesh_, y?
> <_nilesh_> hullap = idiot
> <hullap> hmm
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 31, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## hullap (Jun 1, 2008)

> <aditya> Filled-Void: we were just passing some time
> <Filled-Void> I like passing gas


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2008)

> <paranj> TheMatrixHasYou:  sorry for rudeness. My goal? Game programmer
> <TheMatrixHasYou> paranj: There is no need to apologize.  Your purpose is  rudeness.   Do  s have  goal?   Tell me a story.
> <paranj> TheMatrixHasYou:  What are u wearing?
> <TheMatrixHasYou> paranj: I don't like to answer that kind of question online.<paranj> TheMatrixHasYou:  So? do u think i like it? dumbshit
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

Me gets pissed when amitava talks unrelated things 


> <Filled-Void> filledvoid.com ?
> <M3ta|ph03n1X> mehulved, you don need to be a mod to do it. All you need is a green user name. You have one.
> <M3ta|ph03n1X>
> <mehulved> M3ta|ph03n1X: wrong
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

Even A Bot can screw cheaters 


> <TheMatrixHasYou> {MoxQuizz} The*question*no.*114 by*MingTea*is:
> <TheMatrixHasYou>  ****  * * (Geography)*Where*is*the original*London*Bridge*located?
> <M3ta|ph03n1X> !google london bridge
> <TheMatrixHasYou> London Bridge - Wikipedia, the free en @ *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Bridge | FERGIE - LONDON BRIDGE LYRICS @ *www.completealbumlyrics.com/lyric/130679/Fergie+-+London+Bridge.html | London Bridge, Lake Havasu City, Arizo @ *www.roadtripamerica.com/places/havasu.htm | Tower Bridge Exhibition - index @ *www.towerbridge.org.uk/
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 5, 2008)

_Garbage_ talks abt B.Sc scores , career and of course , gf's 

```
8:30    _Garbage_	rayraven, whats going on ?
8:30	rayraven	eH?
8:30	_Garbage_	rayraven, office ?
8:30	rayraven	yes,
8:30	_Garbage_	rayraven, I got my results
8:31	rayraven	cool
8:31	_Garbage_	:)
8:31	rayraven	hows the scores?
8:31	rayraven	:p
8:31	_Garbage_	B.Sc.(Computer Science)
8:31	_Garbage_	First Class with Distinction
8:31	_Garbage_	stood First in College :)
8:31	rayraven	way to go _Garbage_
8:31	rayraven	gratz dude
8:31	rayraven	where's the party?
8:32	_Garbage_	rayraven, yup
8:32	rayraven	u finished ur B.Sc?
8:32	_Garbage_	rayraven, @ my home ! :P
8:32	_Garbage_	yeh... got job in TCS
8:32	rayraven	kewl
8:32	_Garbage_	did medical test last week
8:32	rayraven	nice going _Garbage_
8:32	rayraven	looks like ur all set
8:32	rayraven	:p
8:33	_Garbage_	rayraven, abhi tak shaadi nahi hui :P
8:33	rayraven	lolol
8:33	rayraven	how old are you dude?
8:33	_Garbage_	;)
8:33	_Garbage_	rayraven, 20
8:33	_Garbage_	:)
8:34	rayraven	lolz , u got a long way to go for marriage i guess then :p
8:34	_Garbage_	yup... :))
8:34	_Garbage_	u said I all set... :D
8:34	rayraven	:p
8:35	rayraven	ah well , i thot u had a gf n everythin too , my mistake :p
8:37	_Garbage_	rayraven, no gf :((
8:38	rayraven	i guess geeks n gals dont fit together :p
8:39	_Garbage_	rayraven, nope ! ... I never tried
8:39	rayraven	what? tried what?
8:39	_Garbage_	rayraven, got proposes from gals.. but denied...
8:39	rayraven	o.O
8:39	rayraven	O.o
8:41	_Garbage_	:)
8:41	_Garbage_	brb
8:41	rayraven	this gotta go onto the topic :p _Garbage_> rayraven, got proposes from gals.. but denied...
8:42	rayraven	this gotta go onto the topic :p <_Garbage_>got proposes from gals.. but denied...
8:44		*** Aragon joined #think-digit
8:45	_Garbage_	lol rayraven
```


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 5, 2008)

u peoples on irc is all stupid!

thank god i dont go there!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 5, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> u peoples on irc is all stupid!
> 
> thank god i dont go there!



So, who was there yesterday?


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> So, who was there yesterday?


now too


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 6, 2008)

An Imposter, I Say! [Read as if it were all capitals! Stupid forum stripped it  ]


----------



## hullap (Jun 6, 2008)

^ and that imposter knew your nickserv password?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 7, 2008)

Midnight Madness 



> <-- QwertyM has kicked mehulved from #think-digit (QwertyM)
> --> mehulved (n=mehul@unaffiliated/mehulved) has joined #think-digit
> *<kalpik> lol
> <iNFiNiTE> this channel goes nuts at midnight
> ...


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 7, 2008)

Then we went to #Hell


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 7, 2008)

and #heaven


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2008)

forgot #gautham ?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 7, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> Then we went to *#Hell*





MetalheadGautham said:


> forgot *#gautham* ?



Arent they the same?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 7, 2008)

nerds!!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2008)

I m forced to stay away from IRC due to repeated disconnection of BSNL 
Miss the channel


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 7, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> I m forced to stay away from IRC due to repeated disconnection of BSNL
> Miss the channel



You are free to join as long as you register your ids and then ghost your nicks once you get disconnected and then reconnect.


----------



## hullap (Jun 7, 2008)

^ yeap thats what void does ALL the time




```
Filled-Void couldn't decide whether to stay or go. 480 joins during this reporting period!
```


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 14, 2008)

```
<harisankar> well, is the net compatible 4 linux?
<pulsars> no. internet doesn't accept linux.
```


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> ```
> <harisankar> well, is the net compatible 4 linux?
> <pulsars> no. internet doesn't accept linux.
> ```


thats some quality 
no nutcase talk


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 15, 2008)

> --> Filled-Void (@unaffiliated/Filled-Void) has joined #think-digit
> <Filled-Void> hello
> <hullap> :I
> <hullap> Filled-Void, wats up?
> ...



HAHAHAHA


----------



## hullap (Jun 15, 2008)

^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> HAHAHAHA


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

EDITED!!!

hmm Shouldn't have posted!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 17, 2008)

^^man you are noober than I thought.


----------



## hullap (Jun 18, 2008)

hitboxx is still a child at heart 


			
				hitboxx said:
			
		

> <FancyFarts> someone gimme a link for the ben 10 soundtrack (its a cartoon on CN)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 19, 2008)

> (16:38:25) (munnaboy) just lick the link
> (16:38:28) (munnaboy) click*
> (16:38:30) (munnaboy) ;(
> (16:38:30) (whtevr) lick it *****
> (16:38:33) (whtevr)


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 20, 2008)

lol... what about munnaboy's rampage against kalpik... I don't have logs to post...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 21, 2008)

> @pulsars got a DL-DVD Moser Baer for Rs. 75
> (aditya) pulsars: arey baba... use 2 single layer DVDs na
> (munna-boi) aditya,sometimes you need DL,like teh next gen console games
> (@pulsars) aditya: it will take too long to edit the iso and create it again
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL... I was talking about using alcohol to mount one iso and use the other part of the iso from DVD. Or mount both using alcohol. Or best use 2 drives


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm munnaboy, but not munna-boi or any of the other munnas you get there ;(

Edit: munna-boi is The_Devil_Himself (a.k.a whtevr_the_noob)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 21, 2008)

^^who said you were munna-boi?

you have a long road ahead to be there son......and it starts now.



			
				IRCCCCCCCCCCCCCC.......... said:
			
		

> (23:52:27) (munna|wbb) and never use ':O' simile when the sicko Filled-Void is here
> *(23:52:28) (aditya) kalpik:
> (23:52:33) (@kalpik) aditya,
> (23:52:35) (aditya) *
> ...




lolololol.this is called irc flirting.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 22, 2008)

OMFG...

***Aditya slaps and kicks and hits whtevr_the_n00b....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^who said you were munna-boi?
> 
> you have a long road ahead to be there son......and it starts now.
> 
> lolololol.this is called irc flirting.


Dude, that was AWSSOME.

But I think you need to find that post of mine which fooled amitava into thinking I was hitboxx, and he didn't figure the truth till I told him much much later.

PS: I was CaptainUnderpant


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 22, 2008)

> <munna_boi> how do i get channel list?
> <Filled-Void> munna_boi, /part
> * munna_boi (n=whtevr@59.178.56.27) has left #think-digit
> <Filled-Void> HJAE|R HAR
> ...



Sometimes munnaboi just cracks me up .


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG... whtevr_the_n00b ownd....


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 22, 2008)

*I see DOUBLE I see DOUBLE*



> * iNFiNiTE is away: Away *
> <Selma`s_Dream> w00t w00t
> <d1g1t> what what
> <aditya> lol
> ...



Selma`s_Dream = hitboxx_the_peabrain


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 23, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> OMG... whtevr_the_n00b ownd....



wtf llama,you have one of the lamest siggy I ever saw,its like begging.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 23, 2008)

LOLOL.... poor rsa_md5



> 01:14         rsa_md5   !timebomb TheMatrixHasYou
> 01:14         rsa_md5 < kicked from #think-digit by TheMatrixHasYou [I will not tolerate anyone bombing me!]


----------



## hullap (Jun 23, 2008)

IRC.......... said:
			
		

> <hullap> hey
> * Abhinand has quit (brown.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
> * ray|raven has quit (brown.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
> * pulsars has quit (brown.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
> ...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2008)

I just joined!

It felt nice to see you all again after a long time


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!



> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to aditya
> <Filled-Void> OK me going to read :>
> <nvidia> worth trying
> <nvidia> ?
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Yeah... I guess being good is not good in IRC... I could have kicked him. Got op earlier... But why would I? For no reason? And then he kicks me.... 

/me decides not to be good now :evilgrin:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

thats it. can someone pls make moi da OP ? 

/me plans evil deeds for the (d)evil


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2008)

d1g1t is going to make *Suckiest GTK theme ever..* 



> <ray|raven>omg hitty seems to have released his theme on opendesktop
> <ray|raven>guess the name
> <amitava>err
> <ray|raven>darkboxx
> ...


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 24, 2008)

Clearly an imposter trying to spoil my reputation


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> Clearly an imposter trying to spoil my reputation


u shld say *"OMG.... my cat typed that..."*


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 24, 2008)

Garbage said:


> u shld say *"OMG.... my cat typed that..."*


*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/lolcat-funny-picture-moderator1.jpg


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 24, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

*WTF N00bs*


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2008)

nitish_mythology having hell lot of problems with his BSNL connection... 

Frequent disconnections... 



> ** Myth17 has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
> * Myth17 (i=nitish_m@59.94.132.246) has joined #think-digit*
> * amd64_man2005 has quit ("ChatZilla 0.9.83 [Firefox 3.0/2008052906]")
> <_Garbage_> aditya, I think 22
> ...


He was disconnecting every 10-20 seconds.... lol...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

show this log to sue BSNL 8)


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn!!!!, Page Blocked......................................at office


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

> <cod2monkey> he went to hell
> <cod2monkey> me joined too
> <Ghost-R> haha
> <Manan> garbage can only go to hell
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/lolcat-funny-picture-moderator1.jpg


Pwnage. Total Pwnage.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 24, 2008)

Poor Munna-Boi 



> munna-boi   My eyes see no difference in 700mb dvdrips and 720p hdrips
> 22:34       munna-boi   :<
> 22:34         amitava   :O
> 22:34 nitish_mytholog   amitava, i learnt a lot today.. wll go on learnng this way n b good one day
> ...


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ LOL I was having a Win vs Lin battle on the IRC there with all the Penguins.  And I was out numbered 10-1. Finally I was declared an idiot and then peace returned.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 25, 2008)

hullap said:


>


That's called netsplit.


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2008)

^ what?
me not allowed in hell is netsplit 

and yea, (refering to the post u quoted)
it was a freenode problem, many ppl in #feodra were unaffected, like me


----------



## mehulved (Jun 25, 2008)

Netsplit is when a server goes down. So, only those people on that server get affected, not the others. In this case, those on brown were affected. You were on another server so you weren't affected. This has got nothing to do with channels but with the servers.


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually, It happens when the link between two servers break. It doesn't have to necessarilly go down, That is users are still able to join the server.So, when servers A and B split, users on server A see all users of server B quit, and vice versa.

So, when you saw nitish quit so many times, he saw everyone in the channel quit that many times. Just like what hullap saw Here.



hullap said:


> it was a freenode problem, many ppl in #feodra were unaffected, like me


Many people tend to think "I'm never affected by these net splits", since they always see others leaving and never themselves.


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2008)

^ hmm, nice explanation buddy


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> ^ hmm, nice explanation buddy


He would know, he occasionally starts his l337 irc server and invites us over .


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 26, 2008)

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/2653/motivator7828186tv0sz3.th.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 26, 2008)

^roflz.


----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *img261.imageshack.us/img261/2653/motivator7828186tv0sz3.th.jpg



PWNed!


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 26, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *img261.imageshack.us/img261/2653/motivator7828186tv0sz3.th.jpg



lolololol


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 26, 2008)

Out of town.. misisng IRC!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG.... This is funny, but it happens... I had logged in  as root from debian net-install once. I did not want to keep switching, so logged in as root and then mehul was threatning me by saying he will kick me if I don't change from root to normal user.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> OMG.... This is funny, but it happens... I had logged in as root from debian net-install once. I did not want to keep switching, so logged in as root and then mehul was threatning me by saying he will kick me if I don't change from root to normal user.



Threatened? HAHAH I actually got kicked for it three or four times . Its a security risk I think.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually people bashed mehul in my case... was QwertyM I think. They all started with, is he fool enough (me) to try command and stuff. (like rm -rf). I still don't know what is the security risk....


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I don;t know I was told In #ArchLinux to only come back once I created an account LOL.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

Try #slackware, you will not even be allowed to enter.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 26, 2008)

^Lolz.

I remember being there when mehul kept kicking Filled-Void for coming as root , and the reason Filly came there was to find out how to create an account


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Catch-22


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Hahah. ROFL.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

Poor Hittboxx

And a new name suggested for the channel.



> 14:42         hitboxx   omfg so much penguin talk here
> 14:42       ray|raven   oprah?
> 14:42           d1g1t   ya
> 14:42     Filled-Void   die hitboxx ban the fuder!
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 26, 2008)

and there's more : 


> 14:46	Penguin_PwneR	:..
> 14:46	TuxPwnz	antarctica
> 14:46	TuxPwnz
> 14:46	pulsar	tux: print it?
> ...



But that wasnt the end of that, irc turned to duckhunt and hitboxx , the duck 



> 14:56		*** Penguin_PwneR joined #think-digit i=hitboxx@unaffiliated/hitboxx
> 14:56	ray|raven	u had to say it iNFiNiTE
> 14:56	pulsar	happy?
> 14:56		*** Penguin_PwneR was kicked by pulsar (pulsar)
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

AND more... poor Hittboxx AKA Penguin_PwneR



> Penguin_PwneR < kicked from #think-digit by pulsar [pulsar]
> 14:55   Penguin_PwneR > [i=hitboxx@unaffiliated/hitboxx] has joined #think-digit
> 14:55   Penguin_PwneR < kicked from #think-digit by pulsar [pulsar]
> 14:55   Penguin_PwneR > [i=hitboxx@unaffiliated/hitboxx] has joined #think-digit
> ...



At last



> Penguin_PwneR > [i=hitboxx@unaffiliated/hitboxx] has joined #think-digit
> 14:58   Penguin_PwneR < kicked from #think-digit by iNFiNiTE [and Again...]
> 14:58   Penguin_PwneR > [i=hitboxx@unaffiliated/hitboxx] has joined #think-digit
> 14:58     mode change - #think-digit [+b *!*i=hitboxx@unaffiliated/hitboxx] by pulsar
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 26, 2008)

lol @ Hitty !!


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 26, 2008)

Alas, that wasnt the ending ... 

..::IRC WARS::..
.:EPISODE 3 : REVENGE OF THE HITBOXX:.​

```
<hitboxx> u mofo nazis
* ChanServ gives channel operator status to hitboxx
* hitboxx removes channel operator status from pulsar
* ZeeshanQ is now known as Penguin_PwneR
* hitboxx removes channel operator status from ray|raven
* hitboxx sets ban on *!*@*unaffiliated/mehulved
<Penguin_PwneR> i'm on his side
<ray|raven> lol hitboxx
* hitboxx sets ban on *!*@*.com/x-71b03ea79c2c0100
* hitboxx has kicked ray|raven from #think-digit (hitboxx)
* hitboxx has kicked pulsar from #think-digit (hitboxx)
* Penguin_PwneR rejoices
<hitboxx> wheres that infinite
<hitboxx> :
* hitboxx removes channel operator status from hitboxx
* hitboxx has quit (Client Quit)
* QuizMasterAsh (n=Quiz_Mas@unaffiliated/quizmasterash) has joined #think-digit
* hitboxx (i=hitboxx@117.97.4.252) has joined #think-digit
<hitboxx> damn stupid net
<hitboxx> craptel
```

Hitboxx came back , with a vegenace and banned everyone!.
ZeeshanQ does a u turn and gets behind Hitboxx(truth be told , ZeeshanQ wasnt involved in the shootout  )

And the IRC WARS ended.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 26, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> Alas, that wasnt the ending ...
> 
> ..::IRC WARS::..
> .:EPISODE 3 : REVENGE OF THE HITBOXX:.​
> ...


 
pwned


----------



## Garbage (Jun 26, 2008)

Poor Hullap... 



> <G_`> rsa_md5, someone said donkeys have 5 legs.. dint know what it means :s
> <hullap> the tail u dunmo!
> <hullap> dumbo*
> <rsa_md5> yeah, only a donkey could know that
> ...


----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

> 18:21 < rsa_md5> pulsar, rofl, I see you turning into a crazy mad guy screaming 'he is a geek' at random people in the middle
> of a street
> 18:21 < rsa_md5> awesome


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 26, 2008)

Agree


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG... I can't believe I missed the part 3 of the War of IRC nicks....


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

amitava82 joined the chat room.
[12:48am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:48am] kalpik was kicked from the chat room by amitava82. (amitava82)
[12:48am] kalpik joined the chat room.
[12:48am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:48am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:48am] kalpik: amitava82, WB 
[12:49am] kalpik was kicked from the chat room by amitava82. (amitava82)
[12:49am] kalpik joined the chat room.
[12:49am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:49am] kalpik was kicked from the chat room by amitava82. (amitava82)
[12:49am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:49am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:49am] kalpik joined the chat room.
[12:49am] amitava82 was kicked from the chat room by pulsar. (pulsar)
[12:49am] kalpik was promoted to operator by pulsar.
[12:49am] amitava82 joined the chat room.
[12:49am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.
[12:49am] amitava82 was kicked from the chat room by pulsar. (pulsar)
[12:49am] amitava82 joined the chat room.
[12:49am] amitava82 was promoted to operator by ChanServ.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 27, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> OMG... I can't believe I missed the part 3 of the War of IRC nicks....



A Shame... 

Of Krazzy and TimeBombs : 



> TheMatrixHasYou stuffs the bomb into krazzy's pants.  The display reads [35] seconds.
> <TheMatrixHasYou>	Diffuse the bomb by cutting the correct wire. There are two wires. They are Olive and Gold.
> <ray|raven>damn
> <kalpik>	krazzy: ^^
> ...


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=825507&postcount=108


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ hullap the invincible ?


----------



## vish786 (Jun 28, 2008)

*MR. B00Bs on IRC*



> <amitava>       iNeed haircut
> <QuizMasterAsh> lol
> <infra_red_dude>wtf.. lol
> <QuizMasterAsh> iKamehameha all windowz fanboyz
> ...



mehul is pulsars


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2008)

Auntyji, and why you changed your nickname?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 28, 2008)

poor mehul....


----------



## hullap (Jun 30, 2008)

IRC.......... said:
			
		

> <QwertyM> Ok so back to Lulzor tales
> <QwertyM> Lulzor had an airLOL line
> <QwertyM> but he was not satisfied as it didnt follow him everywhere like Vodalol did
> <QwertyM> THEN LULZOR CALLED LOLTEL AND ASKED FOR A BROAD LOL. THEY GAVE IT TOO, AND CALLED IT "SERVICE WITH A LOL!"
> ...


 



> 21:27  rockstar11:� hi blueshit
> 21:28  rockstar11:� shift


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 3, 2008)

New Topic of discussions at IRC

*Men's Undies​*

& Another major Event, Farting by Biju aka Filled-void


```
<Filled-Void> Lets create shoes, clothes, my underwear, weather, ice cream and pie threads
<Filled-Void> What shoes do you wear? I wear bata Chappals
<Filled-Void> XD
<SkarVeN> yeah do that
<Filled-Void> whats your favorite outfit? In my own house when no one is there I love running around naked.....
<SkarVeN> i love humping the curtains
<Filled-Void> Whats your favorite Undies? I find that VIP , Frenchie are definitely the king to RPG games
<SkarVeN> Jockey lol
<SkarVeN> that is the king
<Filled-Void> ok JOckey also
<SkarVeN> with those designer looks
<Filled-Void> eww no way
<SkarVeN> heh
<SkarVeN> true
<Filled-Void> Men need to look tough.... Its all in the undies. Artistic Undies are for wusses
<Filled-Void> XD
<SkarVeN> but you need to have a proper body
<SkarVeN> i mean shapely
<Filled-Void> bleh
<SkarVeN> not some flubby tummy and bulging buts
<Filled-Void> iron Pumpers are so ewwwwwwwww
<Filled-Void> ok maybe thats right
<Filled-Void> You dont need to be arnold though
<SkarVeN> not arnold
* Filled-Void farts
```

what a way to say good-bye,*Filledvoid*


   


btw, SkarVeN is none other than Hitboxx


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 3, 2008)

My Lulzor tales are copyrighted and only allowed for reading at the IRC, I demand you take it off this page else I'll bring in legal measures!


----------



## Garbage (Jul 3, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> My Lulzor tales are copyrighted and only allowed for reading at the IRC, I demand you take it off this page else I'll bring in legal measures!


you M$ fellows... :X


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, so u guys havin fun. miss u guys. You must be happy since m not there 2 eat ur brains. This village isn't that boring- u were right mehul & iNfiNiTe.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ good to hear that you are enjoying there.


----------



## hullap (Jul 3, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> This village isn't that boring-



WTF!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

The above post someone is impersonating me using my ID!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 4, 2008)

Lololol


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah same here. How can i be online when i am supposed to be away on vacation. Somebody is using my id.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 4, 2008)

^^
Seems u finally got the Odomos tube...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> The above post someone is impersonating me using my ID!


An clear Act to save your face


----------



## Garbage (Jul 4, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Yeah same here. How can i be online when i am supposed to be away on vacation. Somebody is using my id.


OMG... u r right... How can u post, if u ain't online ???  

And here is QuizMaster's reply...



> <_Garbage_> Quizmasterash, u on Trip to villiage naa ?
> <_Garbage_> Quizmasterash, see IRC thread on Digit
> <Quizmasterash> Ya
> <Quizmasterash> Ya
> ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 4, 2008)

Lies. that was really not me. I am in a village with absolutely no net connection. Ye sab in logo ki SAJISH hai. Conspiracy.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 4, 2008)

WTF... one of my gfs? ONE? How many do you have?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 4, 2008)

^^JUST don't ask that!!! you are waking the sleeping dragon!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 5, 2008)

When everyone is bored.....



> 11:29       SERVER_08   aditya
> 11:29        iNFiNiTE   the l337 hacker is here                                                                                 TheMatrixHas~
> 11:30       SERVER_08   I want to ask you a question...
> 11:30          aditya   SERVER_08:
> ...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 5, 2008)

While we were getting bored, someone came to the channel and we decided to have fun... 



> 11:30:20 -->	SERVER_08 (n=Server_0@117.97.37.40) has joined #think-digit
> 11:30:22 <aditya>	Filled-Void:
> 11:30:26 <iNFiNiTE>	oh noes
> 11:30:29 <Filled-Void>	aditya,
> ...


----------



## iMav (Jul 5, 2008)

You rag toddlers! School going kids! Spare the school kids at least!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ ah you are not aware of Server_08's previous visits on the channel


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 5, 2008)

> (12:39:38) (Filled-Void) g
> (12:39:41) (Filled-Void) gmail
> (12:39:53) (munna-boi) you did g<tab>,dint you?
> (12:39:56) (munna-boi) hahahahaha
> ...




hah,an irc addicted gard(gard is a hybrid word,only for |337s)


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## d1g1t (Jul 5, 2008)

*Steps to Reproduce*



> <QwertyM> tell me steps to reproduce
> <d1g1t> ...
> <d1g1t> teh bees and teh birds?
> <rsa_md5> just telnet to 6600 and type in kill
> ...


O_O


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL^


----------



## hullap (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Steps to Reproduce*



d1g1t said:


> O_O



Uber n3rds


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 6, 2008)

Heh, and rsa_md5's method worked! Unprotected ***!

(*** = Bug)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

So this is where all the nerds hang out...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 6, 2008)

Hahahahaha
channel is fun as always.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So this is where all the nerds hang out...


nah, this is where People do silly things, turn a few pages back in this thread and you would lot of wierd things, like a nerd farted in IRC chatroom 

Ps:_Name kept secret_


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 6, 2008)

No fair , someone impersonated me!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Hahahahahaha


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

Cliche !


----------



## vish786 (Jul 9, 2008)

Intellectual bot 
	
	



```
munna-boi> Voldy,hey babes,how are you doinf today?
<TheMatrixHasYou> I heard that today is sunday FTW
<munna-boi> doing*
<munna-boi> TheMatrixHasYou,retard bot
<TheMatrixHasYou> munna-boi: I am a robot.
<Voldy> munna-boi:hi biatche..nothing besides study :D
<Filled-Void> lol^
```


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 9, 2008)

> <ray|raven> and did u guys see infinite these days?
> <Voldy> ray|raven:yeah..infintie invovled in some wht of a competition named "Measure the boobs" and yeah he also contributed in adding some work of art in "the Legend of Praka and Open source Lungi " tales
> <Voldy>
> <krazzy> lolz
> ...


lololololol


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^
Its half story, here is the full episode 

```
* cool is listening to Adema - Everyone [3:29 (25%)]
<Abhinand> ray|raven, yea....yesterday
<cool> ray|raven, whats going between you and infinite, you both appear at random time, and ask for each other
<cool> and never appear at same time
<Abhinand> cool, they are l337 theme consultants so they haf a business to look after :P
<Abhinand> wtf whole archlinux.org is down
<krazzy> who is goatblood??
<TheMatrixHasYou> I heard that goatblood is evil
<Voldy> ray|raven:yeah..infintie invovled in some wht of a competition named "Measure the boobs" and yeah he also contributed in adding some work of art in "the Legend of Praka and Open source Lungi " tales
<Voldy> :P
<krazzy> lolz
<krazzy> open source lungi
<krazzy> :D
<cool> heh
<Abhinand> Voldy,  lololololol
<krazzy> why don't they permanently ban praka?
<cool> anyone tried bulding apps on Google app engine?
<ray|raven> cool: nuthin much goin on :p
<Abhinand> ray|raven, <Voldy> ray|raven:yeah..infintie invovled in some wht of a competition named "Measure the boobs" and yeah he also contributed in adding some work of art in "the Legend of Praka and Open source Lungi " tales
<ray|raven> cool: like Abhinand said ,we got a business to look out
<ray|raven> ah Voldy's havin fun
* ray|raven has kicked Voldy from #think-digit (come back with more open source stories)
<Abhinand> lol
<cool> ray|raven, what took to you so loooooooooong to reply?
<krazzy> lulz
<ray|raven> was afk
<ray|raven> am @ work dude
* Voldy (n=darthvad@117.196.211.5) has joined #think-digit
<cool> yeah, chatting at IRC is called work
<cool> good
<Abhinand> i cant stop lookin at this >> "the Legend of Praka and Open source Lungi "
<ray|raven> cool: no seriously , i try to work
<Voldy> wtf
<ray|raven> once in a while
<ray|raven> lololol Abhinand
* Filled-Void has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<ray|raven> Voldy: got anythin new thats funny? :p
<Voldy> ray|raven: I R shaving my head :P
<ray|raven> Voldy: hahaha
<cool> why my website does not have a PR?
<ray|raven> Abhinand: post that in irc thread :p
<Abhinand> k
<ray|raven> cool: maybe google decided it was unsafe
<ray|raven> :p
<cool> :o
<krazzy> don't post my permanently ban comment
<krazzy> :D
<ray|raven> hahaha
<cool> krazzy, gotcha!
<krazzy> nooooooooo
<cool> check the iHammer - Hottest iPhone accessories from Apple for your iPhone.
<cool> [url]*www.2dayblog.com/blog/2008/07/09/the-ihammer/?lang=en[/url]
<Abhinand> krazzy, may u be attacked by the cat
<ray|raven> Abhinand: nice highlighting :p
<Abhinand> :)
<krazzy> Abhinand: tune meri izzat bacha di
* Filled-Void (n=filledvo@unaffiliated/Filled-Void) has joined #think-digit
<TheMatrixHasYou> [Filled-Void] I R RPG LOVER
<krazzy> :P
* Filled-Void has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<ray|raven> Abhinand: highlight krazzy's post too please :D
<Abhinand> ray|raven, kick him here too
* ray|raven has kicked QwertyM from #think-digit (speak or die)
<Abhinand> ray|raven, <krazzy> why don't they permanently ban praka?
<krazzy> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Abhinand> ^^that one????
<ray|raven> :o
<krazzy> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<krazzy> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ray|raven> yea
<cool> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<cool> I WILL POST IT !!!!!!!!!
<krazzy> don't dooooooooooo iiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt
<ray|raven> les vote
<ray|raven> +1
<cool> +2
<Abhinand> +3
<krazzy>  or praka will follow me to the depths of hellll
<cool> HAHA
<ray|raven> 2 : 0
<ray|raven> vote's in favour of yes
* Abhinand warns kalpik to fear the cat
<ray|raven> do it Abhinand
<ray|raven> :D
<krazzy> -10000000000000000000
<Abhinand> er
<krazzy> no
* Abhinand warns krazzy  to fear the cat
<krazzy> no
<krazzy> no
<krazzy> no
<ray|raven> 3 :  -1000000000000000000000
```

Someone has to watch his mouth:


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

All right. I'm soo dead.


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh damn I missed it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

oye *krazzy* :why dont you thought about banning pro-M$ fanboys too ?  

ps:my lungi cannot be open sourced btw


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ps:my lungi cannot be open sourced btw


^^^ rofl


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> oye *krazzy* :why dont you thought about banning pro-M$ fanboys too ?



No offence Praka. Just kiddin'.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 9, 2008)

> (09:29:12)      —› nick: you are now known as (munna-boi)
> (15:23:22)      —› kick: you were kicked out of (#think-digit) by (ray|raven) (ray|raven)
> (15:23:37)      —› kick: you were kicked out of (#think-digit) by (pulsars) (pulsars)
> (15:23:40)      —› Adresses from (#think-digit) saved. Now (0) entries.
> ...



frustrated human beings trying to find solace on irc,lol.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> oye *krazzy* :why dont you thought about banning pro-M$ fanboys too ?
> 
> ps:my lungi cannot be open sourced btw


Wah!
New term *"Open Source Lungi"*



praka,everything should be Open Source, isn't?


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

^^misinterpretation !


----------



## Garbage (Jul 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^misinterpretation !


of Lungi ??? :O


----------



## Voldy (Jul 9, 2008)

lol..Sorry Praka if i hurt u...its one of my Stupid jokes


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 10, 2008)

lololol.. I missed the fun/// "Open Source Lungi".. hehe


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

The open source Lungi is free as in free beer and not free as in free speech. 
Noone can/should view its source.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> The open source Lungi is free as in free beer and not free as in free speech.
> Noone can/should view its source.


Why you want to view Source?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 10, 2008)

```
* QuizMasterAsh is now playing: Evanescence - My Immortal
* Voldy np: Justin Timberlake - Damn Girl - Justin Timberlake, will.i.am [05:19m/192Kbps/44KHz]
<iNFiNiTE> Currently playing:  -  [1.56%]
<Filled-Void> lol^
<QuizMasterAsh> lolz
<Filled-Void> wtf
<Filled-Void> ^^ PHAIL
<iNFiNiTE> Currently playing:  -  [5.85%]
<Filled-Void> LMAO
<Filled-Void> Wtf?!?!
<Filled-Void> again PHAIL
<Filled-Void> hahahaha
<Filled-Void> MEGA PHAIL
<QuizMasterAsh> BHIG PHAIL
<Filled-Void> lol let me go post on irc thread
* Voldy np: Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around.../...Comes Around Interlude [07:35m/192Kbps/44KHz]
```

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (Edited for Special effects and comedy only). BY the way if anything comes up after this iNFiNiTE is just trying to make me look bad .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 10, 2008)

All lies.... I dont even have that song script 



> 12:43:54 *	QuizMasterAsh is now playing: Evanescence - My Immortal
> 12:43:55 *	Voldy np: Justin Timberlake - Damn Girl - Justin Timberlake, will.i.am [05:19m/192Kbps/44KHz]
> 12:44:06 <Filled-Void>	Currently playing:  -  [1.56%]
> 12:44:09 <Filled-Void>	lol^
> ...



IDENTITY THEFT PHAIL


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Voldy (Jul 10, 2008)

> [12:49] <Filled-Void> <iNFiNiTE> Currently playing: 50 cent -  [57.0%]
> [12:49] <Filled-Void> FAIL
> [12:50] <iNFiNiTE> me doesnt even have a song playing script
> [12:50] <iNFiNiTE>
> ...



lolol nice playing status and songs selection


----------



## Garbage (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik has been cheated by Digit 



> <_Garbage_> Pathik, ?
> <ray|raven> Pathik: ban _Garbage_ too
> <ray|raven>
> <Pathik>
> ...



  

and this is Pathik, when I told him that I posted this...



> <Pathik> yae saw it.
> <ray|raven> lol _Garbage_
> *<Pathik> I can delete it.
> <Pathik> I R MOD
> ...



Abuse of POWER !! Brainless HULK !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 10, 2008)

and you naabs please stop using my copyright words!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 10, 2008)

WTF.... ^^ die die die


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 12, 2008)

WTF hullap?


----------



## hullap (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## gary4gar (Jul 13, 2008)

why i am banned at IRC?


----------



## vish786 (Jul 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> why i am banned at IRC?



your not banned, but IP 59.65.* is banned...  after that abusing incident.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 13, 2008)

People, i've unbanned 59.65.*. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^lolz...wholesome


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Hey T159,how come I see you never at our irc channel?Come visit it sometime.


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^its boring  though sometimes I do drop by chance
I remember last time bashing Matrixhasyou while updating and configuring Arch 
Am better off doing something else


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor Filled Void....



> 15:37     aditya   Filled-Void: die die ** 99
> 15:37     Filled-Void   *0!
> 15:37          aditya   HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 15:37                 * Ghost-R wonders what would pic contain !
> ...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 14, 2008)

I have no idea what Hullap was thinking.


```
<hullap> QwertyM, got it, whats abs used for?
<aditya> absolute value
<aditya> like abs(-4) = 4
<hullap> ok
<krazzy> abs are abdomen muscles
<aditya> lol
<hullap> lol
<hullap> cool
<Filled-Void> better abs = Huge selection of chicks
<hullap> i got a nice calculator :D
<hullap> lol
<hullap> better*
<Filled-Void> Lol thats ome wierd ditry talk
<hullap> ome!
<hullap> ditry!
<Filled-Void> Lol thats some wierd dirty talk*
<hullap> die
<Filled-Void> Filled-Void> Better abs = Huge selection of chicks
<Filled-Void> <hullap> i got a nice calculator :D
<Filled-Void> Wtf^
```

Ladies, Hullap has got a calculator !!!!!!!!


----------



## hullap (Jul 14, 2008)

die fillu
and wheres your typo
it was *netter* there instead of better 

i even got a proof of his typo 
see 'b' in the original comment, and 'B' in the quoted one


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 15, 2008)

> die fillu
> and wheres your typo
> it was netter there instead of better
> 
> ...


Yes the typo for b was changed :O. 

Hows the calculator thing working out for you ?


----------



## hullap (Jul 17, 2008)

this is what happens to ou after prolonged IRCing


> <Gigacore1> !timebomb Gigacore1
> * TheMatrixHasYou stuffs the bomb into Gigacore1's pants.  The display reads [27] seconds.
> <TheMatrixHasYou> Diffuse the bomb by cutting the correct wire. There are two wires. They are White and Navy.
> <Gigacore1> yay
> * TheMatrixHasYou has kicked Gigacore1 from #think-digit (*BOOM!*)


----------



## Garbage (Jul 17, 2008)

WTH hullap...



> <@TheMatrixHasYou> I guess hullap is going to marry
> <_Garbage_> ROFLOL
> <hullap> no, hullap is kick-badass kid
> <@TheMatrixHasYou> Ok hullap
> ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 17, 2008)

^^OMG dorks!


----------



## Garbage (Jul 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^OMG dorks!


/me knows Hullap talks like ADULT.... must be watching some adult contents I think ...


----------



## hullap (Jul 17, 2008)

Garbage said:


> /me knows Hullap talks like ADULT.... must be watching some adult contents I think ...



nah, i dont


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ Lies....


----------



## hullap (Jul 18, 2008)

^  Trues................


----------



## Garbage (Jul 18, 2008)

hullap lies is true


----------



## Voldy (Jul 18, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^  Trues................



lie lie lie 
i know u confessed there that " u r watching Baywatch on Youtube "


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL... poor hitboxx...

fedoRA_lovER => hitboxx



> 12:47          <aditya>   because of his colorful nature and distro hopping, people like Voldy think that hitboxx is a woman
> 12:47    <fedoRA_lovER>   yeah cool


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 19, 2008)

14:53		*** mib_812e81 joined #think-digit
		Welcome to the "Official" UnOfficial channel for ThinkDigit forums (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum) | Channel Stats: *kalpik.mtveurope.org/ | ThinkDigit is hiring full time/freelancers, send your resume to robert.smith@9dot9.in or editor@thinkdigit.com | Pls Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=873315 | | *www.itbusiness.ca/it/client/en/home/News.asp?id=46692 - NELCOT Success Story
		Topic set by pulsar on Wed Jul 16 2008 20:57:23 GMT+0530 (India Standard Time)
14:53	Kenshin_	hes back
14:53	mib_812e81	yep
14:53	mib_812e81	had gone to
14:53	aditya	Kenshin_: no no.. no VCC there i know. I am asking in general.. almost all ICs have a pin named VCC... why 'CC'?
14:53	mib_812e81	lunch
14:53	Kenshin_	Men in Black --> mib??
14:53	Kenshin_	it all started with the transistor
14:54	Kenshin_	they kept it like tat i feel
14:54	aditya	Kenshin_: aarrgghhh te mahiti aahe mala
14:54	Kenshin_	and if u see internal of an ic
14:54	aditya	Kenshin_: 
14:54	Kenshin_	its always the collector
14:54	aditya	Kenshin_: yeah? internals might have FET...
14:54	iNFiNiTE	14:56:27 up 3:04, 1 user, load average: 0.11, 0.09, 0.04
14:54	Kenshin_	yeah
14:54	aditya	no collector in FET 
14:54	Kenshin_	and they keep Vss also na
14:54	mibbit	<mib_812e81>: No such nickname online.
14:54	aditya	Vss  ...
14:54	Kenshin_	and Vee sumtimes
14:54	Kenshin_	yeah
14:54		aditya never saw vss
14:55	Kenshin_	its in teh LCD displays
14:55	aditya	Vee yea... I know, dual supply is Vee.
14:55	Kenshin_	there are 3 pins
14:55	Kenshin_	Vss Vee and gnd
14:55	mibbit	<kenshin_>: No such nickname online.
14:55	aditya	Kenshin_: oh.. LCD and all... have not studid them yet... maybe this semester
14:55	mibbit	<hullap>: No such nickname online.
14:55	Kenshin_	arey u won't study them ever
14:55	aditya	Voldy: who told you whtevr bunks college to watch porn?
14:55	Kenshin_	there is nothin in the syllabus
14:56	aditya	Voldy: he might actually be involved in the action 
14:56	Kenshin_	try learin all these things from outside
14:56	mib_812e81	hey
14:56	mib_812e81	mujhe
14:56	mib_812e81	koi op
14:56	mib_812e81	banao
14:56	aditya	Kenshin_: hmm... doing that... learning uController before it is in the syllabus
14:56	aditya	mib_812e81: why?
14:56	mib_812e81	here is the command - /op <nick>
14:56		--- iNFiNiTE has banned *!i=3bb2a963@*.com/x-39a892930c298f2b
14:56	Kenshin_	yeahh
14:56	mib_812e81	aditya how did u do this
14:57	Kenshin_	he wants a star in front of him i feel 
14:57	aditya	
14:57		*** Filled-Void joined #think-digit
14:57	hullap	hey fillu
14:57	iNFiNiTE	lolol
14:57	iNFiNiTE	fillu?
14:57	aditya	Filled-Void: you miseed all the action
14:57	hullap	
14:57	iNFiNiTE	hahahaha
14:57	Filled-Void	?
14:57	Kenshin_	hehe
14:57	aditya	Filled-Void: you really missed all the action
14:57	mib_812e81	PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
14:57	aditya	15:00:41 up 3:21, 2 users, load average: 0.45, 0.36, 0.29
14:58	hullap	Filled-Void: nerds are talking about lcd, run to ##think-digit
14:58	iNFiNiTE	15:00:05 up 3:07, 1 user, load average: 0.44, 0.21, 0.09
14:58	aditya	Filled-Void: one guy was like 'give me op' 'give me op' ** 99
14:58	hullap	lol
14:58	Kenshin_	hehe
14:58	Filled-Void	pastebin XD
14:58	mib_812e81	vaise wht is op?
14:58	iNFiNiTE	me banned him just now
14:58	iNFiNiTE	:>
14:58	hullap	wtf
14:58		--- iNFiNiTE has unbanned mib_812e81!*@*
14:58	hullap	u banned mibbit?
14:58	hullap	
14:58		*** pritish joined #think-digit
14:58	aditya	wtf iNFiNiTE
14:59		--- iNFiNiTE has unbanned *!i=3bb2a963@*.com/x-39a892930c298f2b
14:59	iNFiNiTE	hope u got the msg
14:59	iNFiNiTE	he*
14:59	aditya	someone paste it.. i am on irssi.. cannot copy more than 1 page
14:59	hullap	die lol


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 19, 2008)

^ Am I missing something ? As in whats the point?


----------



## hullap (Jul 19, 2008)

Voldy said:


> lie lie lie
> i know u confessed there that " u r watching Baywatch on Youtube "


atleast i dont search for 'g@y poЯn' on g00gle


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2008)

lol @ hullap



> Gigacore: _Garbage_: u have blog ?
> _Garbage_: Gigacore, nope...
> Gigacore: _Garbage_: ok..
> _Garbage_: Gigacore, but have a un - maintained website
> ...


----------



## Voldy (Jul 19, 2008)

hullap said:


> atleast i dont search for 'g@y poЯn' on g00gle



lol neither i


----------



## Garbage (Jul 19, 2008)

Voldy said:


> lol neither i


lie...lie...die...die...


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

wtf ! this is decline of human empire


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

> wtf ! this is decline of human empire


Human? HAHAHAHAHA All IRC users are Aliens from various parts of the universe. I am from the Planet Zarthos. You can check with the IRC folk if you don't believe me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 20, 2008)

^^lolucrazy?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 20, 2008)

> <_Garbage_> ray|raven must be here today
> <Filled-Void>
> * Fllled-Void is now known as JoeQ
> <Filled-Void> :>
> ...



Ball discussion


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 20, 2008)

> <nitish_mythology> Kenshin_, whos this?? hope nt hitty
> <Kenshin_>
> <Learning-Ubuntu> Wtf splode gtfo
> <d1g1t> SPLODE is lame
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 20, 2008)

this is wat happens when u chat too much with a bot:

*Gigacore: TheMatrixHasYou: Do you watch movies ?
TheMatrixHasYou: gigacore: My favorite movie is  your life story.  Have you seen  it?
Kenshin_: TheMatrixHasYou, do you have a girlfriend
Gigacore: lol
TheMatrixHasYou: kenshin_: you.
Gigacore: loooooooooooooooooooool*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 20, 2008)

> <Kenshin_> TheMatrixHasYou, are you male or female
> <TheMatrixHasYou> kenshin_: I am a  female .  Are you a man or a woman?
> <Kenshin_> TheMatrixHasYou, I am a man
> <Gigacore> TheMatrixHasYou: What is your name ?
> ...


----------



## Voldy (Jul 21, 2008)

Nick spammers and TDK freaks 



> [10:31] * Voldy|away is now known as the_Joker
> [10:32] * pulsar is now known as The_Batman
> [10:32] * d1g1t is now known as The_Bowler
> [10:32] <The_Batman> sorry in advance if there's a spam
> ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Well my day started on a high  (..if you haven't guessed, /me is fedoRA_lovER and TheMatrixIsYou..)



> <Filled-Void> kalpik, GO TO SLEEP
> <fedoRA_lovER> gm
> <Filled-Void> WTF
> <Filled-Void> NERDS GO TO SLEEP
> ...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2008)

> <aditya> TheMatrixHasYou: are you boy or a girl?
> <TheMatrixHasYou> aditya: I am a  female .  Are you a man or a woman?
> <aditya> TheMatrixHasYou: who is yout girlfriend?
> <TheMatrixHasYou> aditya: The name of someone I met online.   Have you tried a web search?
> ...


Aditya trying to hit on the bot


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Aditya trying to hit on the bot



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=892547&postcount=343


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^it is a dumb bot
no wonder it lack semantics.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG... die kalpik die.... tell them what I said later. The bot is a lesbian. It says I am a girl (bot is a girl) and then says I (aditya) is it's girlfriend.... DIE


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^it is a dumb bot
> no wonder it lack semantics.


Really. See this


> 01:57  QuizMasterAsh: TheMatrixHasYou, Lets go movie. Tonight
> 01:57  TheMatrixHasYou: quizmasterash: OK let's do  it.   After dark?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

As long as you follow proper grammar and English the bot responds quite well to a regular conversation . Although kalpik needs to fix that dual plugin issue.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 27, 2008)

check endoded chat on IRC

```
<pulsar> lol period
<gary4gar> y64 can-t 4nderstand 0y 35ng6
<pulsar> anyways. I will go now
<gary4gar> y64 f663s
<infra_red_dude> wtf..
<gary4gar> th5s 5s 40ber way
<pulsar> good morning gary4gar Enfield infra_red_dude
<infra_red_dude> some encrypted lingo
 hehe
 good morning guys
<gary4gar> d5e f4c2ers d5e
<pulsar> he's communicating with aliens :0
<gary4gar> 5 can say anyth5ng
<infra_red_dude> lol
<gary4gar> y64 w6n't 4nderstand
<pulsar> gary4gar: now now, don't think you will get away with foul language
<pulsar> I understand everything
<gary4gar> 363
 th5s thh5+
<pulsar> you called us fsckers
<gary4gar> what y64 4nderstand+
<pulsar> how about a kick?
<gary4gar> what e3se y64 ex*ect 0e t6 4se th5s 35ng6 f6r+
<pulsar> that previous 2 lines were just rubbish intended to throw me off track
<gary4gar> sh643d 5 *ra5se y64+
 n6 never
<pulsar> this should go to the thread.
 too
<gary4gar> 5 w643d a3ways say s4ch f643 th5ngs na
 d5e d5e d5e
 see a 0essed 4* 2ey0a* can be g66d
 so guys hows life?
<TheMatrixHasYou> life is beautiful
<gary4gar> n6t y64 st4*5d
 5 a0 n6t ta325ng t6 y64
 25c2 TheMatrixHasYou
<TheMatrixHasYou> gary4gar: Is that your final answer?
<infra_red_dude> wtf.. lol
<gary4gar> g4ess 5t 5s
 infra_red_dude: y64 s4c2
 -*
 okay back to normal
<infra_red_dude> gary4gar: Error: plz attach public key to decrypt the msg
```


----------



## Garbage (Jul 27, 2008)

ROFLOL !!

BTW, gaurish, did u use any PROGRAM to encode ??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 27, 2008)

Garbage said:


> ROFLOL !!
> 
> BTW, gaurish, did u use any PROGRAM to encode ??


didn't use any program, actually it was the mistake.
i accidentally turned on Num lock on my lappy, with that the numeric key got activated instead of regular characters .

As theMatrixforyou had asked; here is the key to decode the msg:

```
4=u
5=i
*=p
1=j
2=k
3=l
+=?
0=m
```


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lot of Kissing on IRC by Ghost-R*

*Lot of Kissing on IRC by Ghost-R* 
Originally posted by _garbage_  hehehe



> * Ghost-R (n=G_`@unaffiliated/g/x-763248) has joined #think-digit
> <QuizMasterAsh> i r right
> <QuizMasterAsh> _Garbage_, Slackar
> <_Garbage_> hmmm
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 31, 2008)

I mean.. WTF



> 08:46                 * ray|raven gives d1g1t coffee
> 08:46          <aditya>   ray|raven: lucky you
> 08:46                 * aditya is drinking coffee
> 08:46                 * d1g1t doesn't take offerings from crows
> ...



BTW digit... I didn't know you were so into the marriage thing.... but then again....

And then after some time....



> 08:53           d1g1t   [-ERROR-] - Disconnected from server...
> 08:53           d1g1t   >_<
> 08:53           d1g1t   ray|raven disconnected me
> 08:53       ray|raven @ wtf?
> ...


----------



## d1g1t (Jul 31, 2008)

> <Plasma_Snake> Good thing about IRC is you don't have MODS here
> <Plasma_Snake>
> <ray|raven> Plasma_Snake: guess again
> <Plasma_Snake> But I suppose repercussions can be felt at the forum
> ...


^


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 31, 2008)

> <ray|raven> !bash
> TheMatrixHasYou> |bash 742547| <caddis> the hardest thing about buying a macbook is telling your parents you are gay
> <kalpik> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAH
> <ray|raven> azhahahahahah
> ...



poor krazzy.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

^^the dumb bot has really improved. But still need pragmatic analysis !


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG... ^^ Join the channel and then comment....


----------



## mehulved (Aug 2, 2008)

What error? What IRC server did you join? irc.freenode.net?
Once you connect to freenode then type 
/join #think-digit
You could use opera's inbuilt chat client too. Or chatzilla for firefox.


----------



## hullap (Aug 2, 2008)

ax3 said:


> hey frds ....... tried 2 join bt its giving me error ...... am using pidgin .......
> 
> any other steps required ?


*www.mibbit.com/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=#think-digit


----------



## d1g1t (Aug 3, 2008)

> <_Garbage_> configuring Arch is FUN
> <QwertyM> configuring gentoo is orgasmic then


^ wtf


----------



## Garbage (Aug 3, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> ^ wtf


ask QwertyM


----------



## krazzy (Aug 3, 2008)

Garbage said:
			
		

> And I don't know who is he/she...


 


> * Gr33n (i=3bb65dba@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e2cbcd6f0a1217c6) has joined #think-digit
> * _Garbage_ sets mode -e _Garbage_
> * You are now known as not_gr33n
> <not_gr33n>
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 4, 2008)

Fart mania



> ***pulsar listening to Afterglow
> ****Gigacore* farts
> ****ray|raven* kicks Gigacore
> ***ray|raven sprays a whole can of air freshner
> ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 8, 2008)

*Linux Quotes Madness :*

pulsar = Mehulved, Obi-Wan|Kenobi = ray|raven, Aditya is Aditya  , And Me is Me. 


```
<aditya> suggest me something to print on a T-Shirt... *nix related...
<aditya> I was thinking of "Avoid the Gates of hell... use Linux"
<QuizMasterAsh> aditya, That qoute Reboot - BeRoot
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> lolz
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> print my siggy
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> :d
<aditya> Obi-Wan|Kenobi: what? tell me
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> If the problem has a solution, worrying is pointless, in the end the problem will be solved. If the problem has no solution, there is no reason to worry, because it can't be solved.
<aditya> lol
<pulsar> how about the one with lots of commands?
<aditya> there are 10 kinds of people... know binary and don't
<QuizMasterAsh> aditya, Its old
<aditya> pulsar: tell me... what comands? Not the unzip, touch, mount one
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> aditya:   If you have a problem in Windows - reboot, if you have a problem in Linux - be root!
<QuizMasterAsh> yea thats what I suggested
<pulsar> aditya: unzip, strip, touch, finger, grep, mount, fsck, more, yes,fsck,fsck,fsck,umount, sleep
<QuizMasterAsh> finger sounds good :p
<pulsar> aditya: yes that one. tell them you love *nix CLI :D
<aditya> lol
<aditya> lol
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> `When you say "I wrote a program that crashed Windows", people just stare at you blankly and say "Hey, I got those with the system, *for free*".'
<QuizMasterAsh> pulsar, blaah.. pleaaazzzz.. You are nerdest of all
* aditya thinks he will pass pulsar's suggestion for now
<pulsar> Obi-Wan|Kenobi: be root in *nix to reboot :P
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> lolz
<aditya> Obi-Wan|Kenobi: lol... it is i wrote a program to crash *nix
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> aditya: "How should I know if it works? That's what beta testers are for. I only coded it."
<aditya> 2+2=5 for very large values of 2
<aditya> there is no place like 127.0.0.1
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> Ubuntu , an african word for 'Slackware is too hard for me'
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> :D
<QuizMasterAsh> I can hack 127.0.0.1
<aditya> lololol Obi-Wan|Kenobi
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> Linus Torvalds on nix : "We all know Linux is great...it does infinite loops in 5 seconds."
<aditya> blue screen of death shirt
<QuizMasterAsh> O_O
<pulsar> how about the one I got here
<pulsar> "talk is cheap, show me the code"
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> haha
<aditya> drivers/usb/printer.c:static char *usblp_messages[] = { "ok", "out of
<aditya> > paper", "off-line", "on fire" };
<pulsar> aditya: yeah, that reminds me, check fortune-mod-kernel
<pulsar> you'll find lot of nice stuff there
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> aditya: *paste2.org/p/56505
<QuizMasterAsh> aditya, if (argc > 1 && strcmp(argv[1], "-advice") == 0) { printf("Don't Panic!\n"); exit(42); } 
<aditya> nice
<aditya> pulsar: how to check?
<pulsar> <james> Are we going to make an emacs out of apt? APT - Debian in a program.  It even does your laundry
<pulsar> aditya: search for fortune cookies in your package manager
<pulsar> 'Ooohh.. "FreeBSD is faster over loopback, when compared to Linux
<pulsar> over the wire". Film at 11.' -- Linus Torvalds
<aditya> I like pulsar's suggestion... also like QuizMasterAsh's code
<QuizMasterAsh> hehe
<QuizMasterAsh> "Windows Outside, Linux Inside"
<aditya> hows this? (I made it up)
<pulsar> vi is [[13~^[[15~^[[15~^[[19~^[[18~^ a
<pulsar> muk[^[[29~^[[34~^[[26~^[[32~^ch better editor than this emacs. I know
<pulsar> I^[[14~'ll get flamed for this but the truth has to be
<pulsar> said. ^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D ^[[D^[^[[D^[[D^[[B^
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> ah to the hell with it , just get a hot chick printed on it
<aditya> Obi-Wan|Kenobi: that will be later
<aditya> this lecture makes me go 'sudo rm -rf' on my brain
<aditya> lol pulsar
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> haha, idea is nice , frame it well aditya
<aditya> me do... not me go
<aditya> # cp /dev/null /etc/passwd
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> how abt this
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> sudo rm -rf /
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> #<!--- listen to lecture>
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> sudo rm -rf /
<Obi-Wan|Kenobi> :D
<pulsar> I found that the Rubiks cube and Linux are alike. Looks real confusing
<pulsar> until you read the right book. :-)
<QuizMasterAsh> "...Unix, MS-DOS, and Windows NT (also known as the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly)."
<aditya> lol
<QuizMasterAsh> "Linux: the operating system with a CLUE... Command Line User Environment".
<aditya> push "contentsOfBrain"
<aditya>  /* listen to lecture */
<aditya> sudo rm -rf
<aditya> pop "contentsOfBrain"
<aditya> :D
<aditya> hows that?
<QuizMasterAsh> aditya, hehe funnu
<QuizMasterAsh> aditya, "Who wants to remember that escape-x-alt-control-left shift-b puts you into super-edit-debug-compile mode? "
<aditya> lol
<QuizMasterAsh> ""Never make any *mistaeks*.""
<QuizMasterAsh> OK this one is big -- Dont kick me!
<QuizMasterAsh> +#if defined(__alpha__) && defined(CONFIG_PCI) 
<QuizMasterAsh> + /* 
<QuizMasterAsh> + * The meaning of life, the universe, and everything. Plus 
<QuizMasterAsh> + * this makes the year come out right. 
<QuizMasterAsh> + */ 
<QuizMasterAsh> + year -= 42; 
<QuizMasterAsh> + #endif
<aditya> ray|raven:
<aditya> hows this
<QuizMasterAsh> Linux: The OS people choose without $200,000,000 of persuasion.
<aditya> push contentsOfBrain
<aditya>  /* listen to lecture */
<aditya> sudo rm -rf
<aditya> pop contentsOfBrain
<pulsar> printk(KERN_ERR "i82092aa: Oops, you did something we didn't think of.\n");
<aditya> lol
<aditya> gawk; grep; unzip; touch; strip; init, uncompress, gasp; finger; find,
<aditya> route, whereis, which, mount; fsck; nice, more; yes; gasp; umount; head, halt, renice, restore, touch, whereis, which, route, mount, more, yes, gasp, umount, expand, ping, make clean; sleep
<pulsar> if(ct<0) ct=2;        /* **** happens.. */
<aditya> and wine
<QuizMasterAsh> "The linuX Files -- The Source is Out There." 
<pulsar> aditya: go for this /* Ugly, ugly fscker. */ linux-2.6.6/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4/ipt_limit.h
<aditya> what?
<aditya> that line?
<QuizMasterAsh> aditya, Linux is Dirty!!!!!
<aditya> lol
<QuizMasterAsh> O.o
<QuizMasterAsh> panic("esp: daaarrrkk starrr crashesss...."); 
<QuizMasterAsh> panic("esp: Aiee penguin on the SCSI-bus."); 
<QuizMasterAsh> panic("esp: Mr. Potatoe Head is on the loose!"); 
<QuizMasterAsh> panic("esp: Heading to the promised land.");
<aditya> what is that O.o
<QuizMasterAsh> ____
<QuizMasterAsh> (from linux/drivers/scsi/esp.c)
<pulsar> this is nice, just modify it ->  Nobody will ever see this message
<QuizMasterAsh> lolz
<pulsar> change it to, nobody will ever see the message below, nothing below that :P
<QuizMasterAsh> lool
<aditya> lol
<aditya> SPAM WARNING
<aditya> santa claus <north pole >town
<aditya> cat /etc/passwd >list
<aditya> ncheck list
<aditya> ncheck list
<aditya> cat list | grep naughty >nogiftlist
<aditya> cat list | grep nice >giftlist
<aditya> santa claus <north pole > town
<aditya> who | grep sleeping
<aditya> who | grep awake
<aditya> who | grep bad || good
<aditya> for (goodness sake) {be good}
<QuizMasterAsh> what's the difference between chattr and chmod?
<QuizMasterAsh>  Me say: man chattr > 1; man chmod > 2; diff -u 1 2 | less
<aditya> pulsar: QuizMasterAsh
<aditya> hows this one
<aditya> the XKCD joke...
<aditya> make me a sandwich... no.. sudo make me a sandwich... okay
<QuizMasterAsh>This should be in IRC thread!
```


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 8, 2008)

lolol... I think I will settle for the sudo thing on the back and the pulsar's command list on the front


----------



## mehulved (Aug 8, 2008)

ax3 said:


> any1 using pidgin 4 this chat ?


I do, but rarely.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 13, 2008)

Missing IRC


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 13, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Missing IRC


Enjoy your college Buddy


Best of Luck for ragging session


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ Teacher teaching Hello world program in 'C' and me surtfing net. lolz 
Thy use sucky TC!


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

^^hahaha
abhi toh BGI graphics programming baaki hai (due to my cleverness and luck I never had to code in TurboC graphics during exams...lolz)
I so fcukin don't like it


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ Yaar me going for SCJP(Sun Certified Java Programmer) hope to learn something concreate over there!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 13, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> ^^ Teacher teaching Hello world program in 'C' and me surtfing net. lolz
> Thy use sucky TC!



LOL.... TC cause this is india and it is ages behind the world in terms of educational syllabus... They still teach using TurboC, they still teach 8085 uP. They still don't have digital oscilloscopes in all colleges. And many more...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 13, 2008)

[Offtopic]
Guys hows SCJP(Sun Certified Java Programmer)course?? These ppl r charging 9k+ fdor it??Should I get it??? 

Need ans ASAP!!!! 

Dont have time to create a new thread.. Teachers around  
[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm also doing SCJP... I got a voucher for 5K...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> ^^ Teacher teaching Hello world program in 'C' and me surtfing net. lolz


WTH, you should be calling your GF at this time, isn't she in the same class?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ Arey baba... tyala bighadawu nako.

( in english :- don't spoil the kid)


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> ^^ Arey baba... tyala bighadawu nako.
> 
> ( in english :- don't spoil the kid)


kay bighadawu nako. Tyachi pahila paasunach maitreen aahe tikde. Tula kay waatte, toh tikde kay seekhayla gela aahe. Nahi ga, toh teekde aapli maitreen ka bhetayla gela aahe. Ti sudha tya college madyech aahe.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 14, 2008)

mehulved said:


> WTH, you should be calling your GF at this time, isn't she in the same class?



Then instead of calling, he n she will seat side by side..


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^abstinence and purity ftw !


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^abstinence and purity ftw !


well you can have both even after having a GF


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 15, 2008)

@mehulved
M pursuing Btech Csc while she is in mass communication. Hard luck for me! 

@garbage
u gt the course at 5k?? me paid 9500 fr it!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2008)

@nitish,

Yup, I got it in 5K.. Still studying... Validity is upto Jan.09


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 16, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @mehulved
> M pursuing Btech Csc while she is in mass communication. Hard luck for me!
> 
> @garbage
> u gt the course at 5k?? me paid 9500 fr it!



Hi Nitish! Having phun in college?

_________

Am I banned from IRC channel? Can't join


----------



## mehulved (Aug 16, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @mehulved
> M pursuing Btech Csc while she is in mass communication. Hard luck for me!


Then join that course. Mass media is a nice course and lots of chances for interactive projects and all, in groups. Gives better chances for both of you to have fun alone, than CS. And mass media is anyways more fun than computers.



Quiz_Master said:


> Am I banned from IRC channel? Can't join


Couldn't join the channel or the server? If channel, were you root?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 16, 2008)

@garbage
Seems these people robbed me! I was told tht this course costs a lot outside..

@mehulved
I love tech n pcs more thn my gf.. cant sacrifice them for her!!

Btw anyone heard from Voldy?? 

Sorry everything m discussing seems off topic!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 16, 2008)

AFAIK, Voldy is leaving tomorrow...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 16, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @mehulved
> I love tech n pcs more thn my gf.. cant sacrifice them for her!!


Useless fellow. girls are more valuable than PC and stuff.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

^ Yep. I hope its not too late by the time he realizes that. 

BTW, Voldy is coming back to Jaipur tomo. He was celebrating Raksha Bandhan.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Yep. I hope its not too late by the time he realizes that.
> 
> BTW, Voldy is coming back to Jaipur tomo. He was celebrating Raksha Bandhan.



What happened to you lady, you don't come on IRC these days?


----------



## hullap (Aug 18, 2008)

```
<Th3_Z0haN> Linux Mothership 2.6.26-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 10 14:04:12 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<hullap> Linux myhost 2.6.26-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 10 14:04:12 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Th3_Z0haN> wtf
<Th3_Z0haN> even the times o.O
<Th3_Z0haN> Sun Aug 10 14:04:12 CEST 2008
<Th3_Z0haN> both same
<Th3_Z0haN> how is that possible?
<Th3_Z0haN> that is install time i think
<Th3_Z0haN> but again we did at the same exact hour?
<Th3_Z0haN> O.o
* Th3_Z0haN bangs head on wall
<Th3_Z0haN> we are both dorks
* hullap bangs head on his monitor
```
Prolonged IRCing Causes D0rkiness


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2008)

lol garby 



> _Garbage_: wooof, B.Sc. in ?
> wooof: yea
> wooof: quiet
> wooof: _Garbage_: MGCs
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ die Gigacore die....


----------



## Voldy (Aug 20, 2008)

WTF..is anyone banned me ?
if so then die u old llama's 
BTW i can access think-digit frm my sucky College campus so its HELLA AWESOME.
offtopic @nitish_mythology:
btw nitish dude missing me..i have some few words for him ...... 
Die sucker muahahahahhahaha i R enjoying but miss IRC btw did u find any ways to bypass campus firewall im trying torpark here hope it works. and plz post logs here and dont be a old naab or biatche


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2008)

Root account users are banned, by you-know-who 



Pathik said:


> BTW, Voldy is coming back to Jaipur tomo. He was celebrating Raksha Bandhan.


By running away from home?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 21, 2008)

@ Voldy, nothing can be done if they are blocked from the server... you can try a linux CD and use proxy... but I highly doubt it will work.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 21, 2008)

I beleive there's some restrictions on tor by freenode, not sure of it though.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 21, 2008)

ray|raven trying to be a nerd~!!! 



> ***pulsar thinks ray|raven cheated
> _Garbage_: pulsar, lie,,, lie...die...die
> ray|raven:
> ray|raven: pulsar: i did not
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL..

Both pulsar n ray|raven lies.. 

Scientist Aditya...



> _Garbage_>
> *<aditya> someone tell me how to build a switching (stable) oscillator?
> <pulsar> aditya: pull one out of some machine that uses it.*
> <_Garbage_> aditya, s - table ?
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 21, 2008)

And nerd ray|raven is pwned... 


> * ray|raven has kicked ray|nerd from #think-digit (nobody impersonates me and lives)
> * ray|nerd (n=Santhosh@218.248.68.162) has joined #think-digit
> <ray|nerd>
> <_Garbage_>
> ...



ray|nerd, nerd|raven and all such nicks belongs to Gigacore.  

and here Gigacore proved that *ray|raven is NERD-KING...*

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0720455/


----------



## hullap (Aug 21, 2008)

```
<Gigacore> kids play too much
<Gigacore> kids are often hungry
<Gigacore> hullap you are definitely  a kid
<graydog> Gigacore: you talk too much. lunatics talk too much. Hence you are a lunatic
```


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ 


```
01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01101101 01100101 00001101 00001010 00110001 00111000 00111010 00110100 00110101 00001101 00001010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 00111010 01010000 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 00111010 01010000 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 01110111 01110100 01100110 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00101111 00001101 00001010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00001101 00001010 01010001 01110111 01100101 01110010 01110100 01111001 01001101 00111010 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00100001 00001101 00001010 01000111 01101001 01100111 01100001 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00111010 00100000 01111010 01101111 01101101 01100111 00100000 01010010 01001111 01000110 01001100 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 01110000 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 00111111 00001101 00001010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 00111010 01010000 00001101 00001010 01000111 01101001 01100111 01100001 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00111010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101111 01101001 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01100100 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 01110000 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 00111111 00001101 00001010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 01111001 01100101 01100001 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 01110010 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101001 01100100 01100101 00001101 00001010 01000111 01101001 01100111 01100001 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00111010 00100000 01001100 01001111 01001100 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110101 01101100 01101100 01100001 01110000 00101101 01110111 01101001 01101110 00111010 00100000 00111111 00001101 00001010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00101100 00101100 00001101 00001010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01011111 01100110 01101111 01001110 01011010 00111010 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110100
```

Use some binary to text converter to read....


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 21, 2008)

Garbage said:


> LOL..
> 
> Scientist Aditya...
> 
> ...



ROFL pulsar........and me too thinks aditya is gonna invent something



Garbage said:


> And nerd ray|raven is pwned...
> 
> 
> ray|nerd, nerd|raven and all such nicks belongs to Gigacore.
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha....poor ray|raven

damn i missed all the nerd action


----------



## Garbage (Aug 21, 2008)

That IMDB link pwned ray|raven


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

lolz 
I watched a few episodes, a good one for teen kids


----------



## Garbage (Aug 22, 2008)

DUMB bot...



> *
> <pulsar> QwertyM: got some time?
> <TheMatrixHasYou> Well, time is going on
> <_Garbage_> wth TheMatrixHasYou : die*
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2008)

Pulsar - I got very less time, speak up before my time runs out 

*labradorgrafix.com/images/hglassxlg.gif


----------



## Garbage (Aug 27, 2008)

Gigacore... Finding GF in Add/Remove



> *<Gigacore> _Garbage_: I went to Add/remove
> <Gigacore> searched for gf*
> <Gigacore> downloaded
> <Gigacore> but I think, its something wrong
> ...



lol....
[size=-1]Actually it's cf = compiz-fusion[/size]


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

watch out for soccermom


> SoccerMom> im just amazed how graydot and pulsar can go on with the banter
> <SoccerMom> everytime they are here
> <SoccerMom> yada yda yada.....
> <graydot> SoccerMom: well, job's boring. he gives some sleaze to life
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Lol


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 29, 2008)

> <graydot> meowww: how can i do that? i have a multimeter here
> <aditya> np
> <graydot> there is one section that shows the ohm symbol
> <aditya> it will be in the manual
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 29, 2008)

^Graydot happens to be ilugd from our forums, the guy with the avatar which can frighten most kids


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 29, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2008)

die garbage, die.. don't just die, go to hell


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 29, 2008)

*yawn*
You and Your IRC...
 I am just happy that I never visited that place. ^_^


----------



## ilugd (Aug 30, 2008)

this is a conspiracy by humans against dots and doggies. This is oppression. We shall, however, prevail!


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 30, 2008)

> <Abhinand> lol kalpik
> <kalpik>
> * kalpik sets mode +m #think-digit
> <kalpik>
> ...



^^ Dictatorship


----------



## mehulved (Aug 30, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> ^^ Dictatorship


no, that's called flirt. Everything is fair in love and war.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> die garbage, die.. don't just die, go to hell


/join #hell


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 31, 2008)

Kalpik is dictator...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 31, 2008)

cos he kicked you and kenshin out for calling him a 5 year old?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 31, 2008)

If you people are forgetting, i have MOD powers here too


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 31, 2008)

^ Stop misusing ur powers, naab!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

kalpik said:


> If you people are forgetting, i have MOD powers here too


Remember....  *With great power, comes.... <fill whatever u like>*

Pathik says, *With great powers, comes hot chicks...*


----------



## mehulved (Aug 31, 2008)

kalpik said:


> If you people are forgetting, i have MOD powers here too


So what? Be afraid of you? Hah.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah we weren't afraid of Mehul when he was a mod. Kalpik what makes you think we'll be afraid of you?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 31, 2008)

All your fears are belong to me


----------



## Pathik (Aug 31, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Remember....  *With great power, comes.... <fill whatever u like>*
> 
> Pathik says, *With great powers, comes hot chicks...*


Nah man. They didn't.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ lol. Why so sad?

let us lead a digit forum revolution. The blood of the mods will flow. The proletariat shall rule!!

(Reading Das Kapital. It is nice if slightly paradoxical. If the proletariat become the mods, then whats the point of nuking the mods?)


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

ilugd said:


> ^^ lol. Why so sad?
> 
> let us lead a digit forum revolution. The blood of the mods will flow. The proletariat shall rule!!
> 
> (Reading Das Kapital. It is nice if slightly paradoxical. If the proletariat become the mods, then whats the point of nuking the mods?)


and the_Joker will laugh...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2008)

No visitor to #think-digit leaves the same, TheMatrixHasYou pwns them all 

Another routine attack:


> 02:07 < graydog> how much do pugs cost?
> 02:07 < TheMatrixHasYou> Well, cost is 340 + service tax, *all ports open*, completely unlimited connection


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 2, 2008)

^ Damn right abt that, the bot's pwns em all 



> <SoccerMom>TheMatrixHasYou, you there?
> <TheMatrixHasYou>Well, there is someone for everyone of anyone who relates to someone. and also a nuthead gautham and also an auto gearbox option now


----------



## Voldy (Sep 2, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> ^ Damn right abt that, the bot's pwns em all


haha wht abt u  and u always started cursing  that innocent bot whenever u visit IRC  
btw lol sick pervert mind....... another sexy avatar 

" *With great powers, comes hot chicks...* [/quote]
wtf..its completely wrong.. i guess it shud be like these
"With grt powers comes,bigger nerdiness"
P.S.- actually its for ray|raven...muhahahahah
"I LOVE THIS JOB"
btw i miss those funny moments


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

Voldy said:
			
		

> "I LOVE THIS JOB"



Thats why *YOU ARE JOBLESS N3RD King !!*


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 2, 2008)

//just another random comment...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2008)

Dog, Cat and a Lion/Tiger



> You are now known as wooof
> aditya: I will give ep 1, 8/10
> wooof: woof woff wooof woooff
> QwertyM: do I really need a quad core? I like gentoo indeed but.. do I?
> ...



wooof = Gigacore (me)
meowww = Kenshin
roooar = nut head


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

I was going to post that


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

/me has to keep these much dogs n cats everyday !!


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 2, 2008)

> tsudot>	QwertyM, im up for android though
> =-=	YOU are now known as aishwarya
> -->|	tgpraveen (n=T_R_Gopi@220.224.45.74) has joined #think-digit
> <aishwarya>	tgpraveen: hie
> ...



haha
and this was conversation between gigacore and garbage 



> Gigacore>	hehe
> <Gigacore>	_Garbage_:
> <Gigacore>	_Garbage_: she understands marathi
> <Gigacore>	Gigacore: lol k.. u people have gone noobs
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

/me hides from Pulsar a.k.a. mehulved


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2008)

lol kenshin, that was fun...

anyway this was the actual private chat between me and garby:


> _Garbage_: lol...
> *_Garbage_: she claims that she is from Mumbai*
> Gigacore: u nerds
> _Garbage_:
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 3, 2008)

Voldy said:


> haha wht abt u  and u always started cursing  that innocent bot whenever u visit IRC
> btw lol sick pervert mind....... another sexy avatar
> 
> " *With great powers, comes hot chicks...*
> ...



Mark my words Voldy , you're gonna die. 

And wtf , i thought my sexy avatar was blocked from being viewed by kids like you 

@Kenshin.
Nice Pwn


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 3, 2008)

<comment>
HAHAHAHAHA
</comment>


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 4, 2008)

The King is back.... All your sheep and base belong to me.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ the void is back you mean? We were feeling little crowded anyways... we welcome void among us


----------



## mehulved (Sep 5, 2008)

> G4U7H4M: aditya|sleep: TheMatrixHasYou pulsar cod2monkey graydot
> 06:36  TheMatrixHasYou: g4u7h4m: I've been waiting for you.
> 06:36  G4U7H4M: wth
> 06:39  * G4U7H4M is leaving


Poor nuthead.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 5, 2008)

Lolz. Hahaha.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 5, 2008)

lol nutty


----------



## hullap (Sep 5, 2008)

> <hullap> /exec -o ping 192.168.1.1
> <adolf_butler> bleh
> <adolf_butler> n00b
> <hullap> wtf
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Poor nuthead.





ray|raven said:


> Lolz. Hahaha.





Gigacore said:


> lol nutty



WTF ? I had a show to perform and I had to leave home fast.
I was hoping that I would find hullap online for some advice.
Time was up, so I left.
Whats amusing about that ?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 5, 2008)

*Feel Gates*....



> (5:53:48 PM) Gigacore is now known as Bil1
> *(5:53:54 PM) Bil1 is now known as Bill_Gates*
> (5:53:55 PM) ***aditya is listening to Kenny G - Crystal Mountain  - 0:07/0:35
> (5:53:59 PM) QuizMasterAsh: yuck!
> ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 5, 2008)

hahaha.... I never change my nick cause I don't need to...


----------



## hullap (Sep 5, 2008)

> <kumarm0hit> !timebomb graydot
> * TheMatrixHasYou stuffs the bomb into graydot's pants.  The display reads [41] seconds.
> <TheMatrixHasYou> Diffuse the bomb by cutting the correct wire. There are two wires. They are Lavender and Blue.
> <graydot> ha ha. no bot
> ...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quiz Master Pawned by Bot.


> <TheMatrixHasYou> quizmasterash: Tell me one of your favorite possessions.
> <QuizMasterAsh> TheMatrixHasYou, Brain.
> <TheMatrixHasYou> quizmasterash: You must be very fond of it.
> <QuizMasterAsh> TheMatrixHasYou, I am.
> ...


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2008)

> * Ghost-r yawns
> * graydot puts a spider in Ghost-r 's mouth
> * pulsar puts spider in Ghost-r's mouth and runs away
> <pulsar> wtf
> ...



ha ha


----------



## krazzy (Sep 6, 2008)

You mean dirty minds think alike.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 6, 2008)

Somebody can lie 


> * Manan (n=chatzill@59.164.144.202) has joined #think-digit
> <Ghost-r> Colgate guy
> <RocketQueen> who
> <RocketQueen> Manan?
> ...


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2008)

@imav, if you want a colgate just ask.


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2008)

Forget the Colgate part. I R Ubuntu genius! What could be more dis-respecting to me?

As far as the Colgate goes, I waited for a couple weeks, it didn't come so I went and got myself another brand. No more Colgate, they are liars and cheaters.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2008)

lol. i get the joke now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Hitboxx, TheMatrixHasYou wants to ask you something 



> Sku||tRa1|>TheMatrixHasYou: how art thou ?
> <TheMatrixHasYou>sku||tra1|: How  Tell me a story.
> <Sku||tRa1|>TheMatrixHasYou: a donkey decided to play call of duty 2
> <TheMatrixHasYou>sku||tra1|: I don't know what that means.
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor Hitboxx... and Kenshin



> <RocketQueen> hmm
> <RocketQueen> what happneed
> <RocketQueen> <meowww> RocketQueen: u r cod2monkey  na, i said hi u din reply to me :<
> <RocketQueen> <meowww> RocketQueen: now also not replying :< :<
> ...


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2008)

but isn't meowww a she also?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 8, 2008)

> Gigacore: pulsar: you look fat
> Gigacore: aka uncle
> pulsar: yeah definitely
> Gigacore: lol
> pulsar: yeah a kid called me uncle yesterday



uncle pulsar  aka mehul uncle


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2008)

mehulved said:


> but isn't meowww a she also?


Totally. His excessive use of the vowels proves that he is a her!


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 8, 2008)

^You mean meowww is also secretly a girl , like Hitboxx ?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 8, 2008)

ain't sykora a gal ?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 8, 2008)

Even *ilugd* is a woman. The beard is a lie.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 8, 2008)

whats with all the obsession of being a gal? what if i am one?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ Iron my shirt bi*ch.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ sexist pig. iron your own ****ing shirt.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey no one on IRC ever wears shirts. Cool it!


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 8, 2008)

^Wtf , you think me n kalpik sit shirtless @ work? 

/me slaps QwertyManiac


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> ^Wtf , you think me n kalpik sit shirtless @ work?


 Could be possible


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 8, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Totally. His excessive use of the vowels proves that he is a her!



hehe   funnu u are


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

Once IRC was a dream... Now its a NIGHTMARE!!!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 10, 2008)

somebody call peta


> * krazzy stabs hullap
> * krazzy pulls graydog's tail
> <graydog> weeeeef
> <graydog> !!
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2008)

Krazzy is gonna mad now a days... I know...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ _Nowadays_? WTF? He has been like this for LONG time.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> ^^ _Nowadays_? WTF? He has been like this for LONG time.


hmm... You both may be _Langoti - yaar_. :S


----------



## krazzy (Sep 11, 2008)

Shaddap naabzillas! You dare mock the incredible intelligence of the amazing Lord Krazzy? You shall pay for your n00bility. I'll smash you like a couple of protons at the speed of darkness. And I don't even need a large underground doughnut for it. Muhahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 11, 2008)

^ Someone pack him off to Agra.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 12, 2008)

IRC 101 :  Never mess with an op. 



> 8:20	Gigacore	kalpik: hi
> 8:20	ray|raven	g'morning btw , kalpik
> 8:20	kalpik	morning all
> 8:20	Gigacore	kalpik: die
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

die ops die...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## mehulved (Sep 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Someone pack him off to Agra.


What happened ladies, you don't come on IRC now?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 13, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> thanks for everything guys...


hey... don't be an emo...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2008)

^ WTH



> Gigacore: why safari renders all the fonts boldly ?
> adolf_butler: yo
> adolf_butler: cause when you go on a safari, you ought to be bold
> Gigacore: lol
> ...


----------



## krazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Safari for Windows has this Font smoothening feature which makes font look all smooth and sexy. This is a good feature since fonts in Windows can look pretty crappy otherwise. I wish other browsers like Firefox, etc. incorporate this feature as well, instead of stuff like Private browsing which isn't used much.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2008)

for me, all those bold fonts is a pain! I love thew way Opera and FF renders fonts in windows with clear type turned on.. they look elegant!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 15, 2008)

Agreed with Krazzy. Safari renders pages beautifully. But its not worth switching to it. But thats a welcome feature.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2008)

> aditya: Michael Jackson - The Lady in My Life


:O


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ OMG pulsar... it was, Aditya is listening to MJ :- the lady in my life....

 That sounds worse right?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2008)

/me knows that aditya is lier...


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah see this new quote


> aditya: a Fool Such As I


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2008)

mehulved said:


> yeah see this new quote


It's bcoz aditya chats more with Krazzy now a days...


----------



## krazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> for me, all those bold fonts is a pain! I love thew way Opera and FF renders fonts in windows with clear type turned on.. they look elegant!



Do you have a CRT monitor?

Safari's fonts may look annoying at first. But use it for a while and you get so used to the smooth font that anything else looks like crap.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 16, 2008)

DIE pulsar and DIE _Garbage_


----------



## Garbage (Sep 24, 2008)

/me dies...


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

/me recreates garbage in mah room 

Dustbin was feeling empty within for a long time ;D


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 24, 2008)

The place is getting boring! (Without a clown like me?)...Sorry guys me busy.. I know you miss me...  I know you guys are crazy about me..  I know you guys love me.... 
I love ya too


----------



## Garbage (Sep 24, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> The place is getting boring! (Without a clown like me?)...Sorry guys me busy.. I know you miss me...  I know you guys are crazy about me..  I know you guys love me....
> I love ya too


hmm... we missing you... as there is no one else which we can kick


----------



## vish786 (Sep 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> /me recreates garbage in mah room
> 
> Dustbin was feeling empty within for a long time ;D




wth ur outta the league until you join IRC


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

Request to all guyz of Digit IRC.......
Can u plz waste one of ur important dayz just discussing feasibility and possibility of this topic : LINK 

I guess a lot of u r not aware of this..........Plz guyz........ I want more involvement.......   negative/positive kuch bhi............

Just talk within urself...........


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> The place is getting boring! (Without a clown like me?)...Sorry guys me busy.. I know you miss me...  I know you guys are crazy about me..  I know you guys love me....
> I love ya too



The only real clown on the Digit IRC is ray|raven. I can just imagine him siting on his office PC, wearing a polka dotted dress, pointed conical hat and red nose and chatting on the IRC.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Request to all guyz of Digit IRC.......
> Can u plz waste one of ur important dayz just discussing feasibility and possibility of this topic : LINK
> 
> I guess a lot of u r not aware of this..........Plz guyz........ I want more involvement.......   negative/positive kuch bhi............
> ...



you gotta be kidding me!

all teh_irc_people talk about all day long is ghey pron and herpes.,


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 25, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The only real clown on the Digit IRC is ray|raven. I can just imagine him siting on his office PC, wearing a polka dotted dress, pointed conical hat and red nose and chatting on the IRC.



I know only one guy _krazzy_ enough to imagine such nonsense.

All these days i thought krazzy cudnt get any krazzier , guess am wrong


----------



## kalpik (Sep 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Request to all guyz of Digit IRC.......
> Can u plz waste one of ur important dayz just discussing feasibility and possibility of this topic : LINK
> 
> I guess a lot of u r not aware of this..........Plz guyz........ I want more involvement.......   negative/positive kuch bhi............
> ...


WHAT!!!! You are asking IRC people to WORK!!! And USE their BRAINS!!! OMG! What has this world come to?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 25, 2008)

lol wth rhitwick, why so emo ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> lol wth rhitwick, why so emo ?



Are kaya bolu..........
So many Geeks r here, I thought if we could gather all of them, we could "DO" something............

people are visiting the thread but don't even care to post a line........*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/22.png

I've seen many senior members and some very knowledgeable ones active in IRC and thought hitting here would be a good step to be heard by at least "US"............ I guess I'm getting a clear picture if I approach Digit administration on this topic*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/9.png


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 25, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> I know only one guy _krazzy_ enough to imagine such nonsense.
> 
> All these days i thought krazzy cudnt get any krazzier , guess am wrong



Lies Lies Lies!!!

Krazzy said that because I showed him your pic with polka dotted dress (and everything he mentioned).

Sabko Dikhaau Kya? (Raj Khul jaayega!!!)

*OK Secret Revealed:
Here is a pic of dear ray|raven :*

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/3425/ladysmileyclownthumbiu9.jpg

I know now ray gonna kick me when I will go back to IRC  (Ray sir jii..Mera fault Nathii... I speakthhh only truthhh)


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ See. Sabooth saaf hai! Now I'm starting to wonder whether the company that ray|raven works for is actually McDonalds.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh such cool folks here, yanking about ray when he isn't online eh?!


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

lets yank about your avatar now


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 26, 2008)

> TheMatrixHasYou: point is probably , i cudn't even get ZeeshanQ's dreamcast games to run smoothly , let alone PS2 games sometime back
> Gigacore: TheMatrixHasYou: WTF
> TheMatrixHasYou: gigacore: That  was not very polite.
> Gigacore: TheMatrixHasYou: shedup you arse****
> *TheMatrixHasYou: gigacore: That is deep*.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ 



Hitboxx said:


> Oh such cool folks here, yanking about ray when he isn't online eh?!



We can't do that on the IRC cause he'll kick us. So we do it here.  Same thing about you. We can't talk bad stuff about you on the forum (cause you are the big bad mod with a 'rocking' batman for an avatar). So we do it on the IRC.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 27, 2008)

> Amitava: im hungry
> _Garbage_: Amitava, eat kalpik
> Gigacore: Amitava: please eat _Garbage_
> pulsar: then have _Garbage_
> ...



lol amitava


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The only real clown on the Digit IRC is ray|raven. I can just imagine him siting on his office PC, wearing a polka dotted dress, pointed conical hat and red nose and chatting on the IRC.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ray pwned.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2008)

Strange thing happened at IRC today...

Except me and ray|raven, all other guys were disconnected, including bots:

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/2544/ircblunderzb0.th.jpg*img81.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

and later....

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5242/laterfd9.th.jpg*img403.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

I OWN IRC!!!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2008)

That my friend is called a Netsplit.


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG krazzy and QM wat did you do to ray?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ We didn't do anything. That's how he really is.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 1, 2008)

ROFL @ Ray. BTW change your avatar. Becky > Lara


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2008)

This kid gone crazy...


> <hullap> lemme ping you
> <_Garbage_> nope...
> * Received a CTCP PING 1223628993669193 from hullap
> * Received a CTCP PING 1223628993759733 from hullap
> ...



 

/me "physically" kicks hullap


----------



## hullap (Oct 10, 2008)

> * Ping reply from _Garbage_: 2.52 second(s)
> * Ping reply from _Garbage_: 2.99 second(s)
> * Ping reply from _Garbage_: 3.35 second(s)
> * Ping reply from _Garbage_: 3.24 second(s)
> ...


/me burns _garbage_


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 10, 2008)

Die Hullap


----------



## hullap (Oct 10, 2008)

/me dies


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2008)

Fatbeing was there on IRC today... 



> ** fatbeing (n=fatbeing@c-98-219-162-150.hsd1.pa.comcast.net) has joined #think-digit*
> <aditya> OMG
> <_Garbage_> OMG
> * _Garbage_ runs
> ...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 10, 2008)

> <WeRtHeChampions> TheMatrixHasYou, All sciences are now under the obligation to prepare the ground for the future task of the philosopher, which is to solve the problem of value, to determine the true hierarchy of values.
> <TheMatrixHasYou> werthechampions: How do you know?
> <TheMatrixHasYou> aditya: are you a man or a woman .
> <kalpik> int86, one day it will take over the world
> ...


----------



## hullap (Oct 10, 2008)

> <kalpik>	pulsar, heh.. NOW you know how it feels to be tired from work
> <pulsar>	kalpik: you do sleep an don't travel 100+ kms and walk for hours on foot.
> <pulsar>	kalpik: you don't do manual labour
> <kalpik>	pulsar, agreed, but the work i do is equally tiring
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 23, 2008)

> aditya: no, aditya is just another electronerd
> TheMatrixHasYou: Ok aditya
> Gigacore: delete if you didn't like it
> aditya: TheMatrixHasYou, be sure about that...
> TheMatrixHasYou: aditya: OK I will try to be  sure about that.   Are you spamming me?



loluape


----------



## d1g1t (Oct 24, 2008)

<+TheMatrixHasYou> cod2monkey: What do you look like?
<cod2monkey> TheMatrixHasYou, a monkey
<+TheMatrixHasYou> cod2monkey: A  monkey  do you look like?
<cod2monkey> TheMatrixHasYou, yes
<+TheMatrixHasYou> cod2monkey: Woe!


----------



## hullap (Oct 28, 2008)

IRCCCCC!!!!! said:
			
		

> <pulsar> Gigacore: what's that? some emo band?
> <hullap> why is everyone/thing emo to pulsar??
> <pulsar> hullap: anything related to you has to be emo
> <pulsar> just like right now you turned all emo when I called Death Magnetic as emo, and started retaillating
> ...


Simply put, Pulsar Pwnt!!


----------



## krazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

LMAO! That bra on top of shirt was awesome!  Mehul pwned! I'm definitely rubbing it in his face next time we meet.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^ ahahaha Agreed!...

IRC is fun!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ But ain't it partially dead these days? I came online after a couple of months and there was almost no one there.


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

coz you need secret powers to access the real channel


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 30, 2008)

*hullap searches for beer in bras!!*



> <graydot> will there be beer?
> <nitish_mythology> apart from me
> <hullap> graydot, indian linux user group delhi <-- right?
> <graydot>
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

R  O  F  L


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 31, 2008)

Rofl!

Omg this is damn cool!

I'll drop by sometime later.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2008)

> <Guest8558> meowww: how many girls you been soldering?
> <meowww> Guest8558, 3


He fell for it!


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

wtf is so funny abt bras ? lolz
nubs


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 10, 2008)

lol
BTW, I log in, but hardly anyone's there most of the time.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 11, 2008)

There are several other channels in FreeNode to hang out at too!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not been to IRC since a long time .


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 11, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> There are several other channels in FreeNode to hang out at too!



lol i kno that but i wanted to hang out at the digit channel


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 11, 2008)

How much fun can kicking be? 



> »» QwertyM has kicked *BallsOfPulsar* from #think-digit
> »» pulsar has kicked *his_balls* from #think-digit
> »» pulsar has kicked *his_balls_again* from #think-digit


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 12, 2008)

wait till my exams are over and I'll be back


----------



## kalpik (Nov 22, 2008)

<kalpik> hullap, you've not had a GF ever right?
<hullap> kalpik, ...
<kalpik> hullap, err.. just asking man..
<hullap> kalpik, i had one
<kalpik> hullap, oh! you did? i never knew!
<kalpik> what happened? 
<hullap> hes father got shifted
<kalpik> HE?!
<hullap> err wtf
<hullap> her*
<kalpik> WTF HULLAP!
<kalpik> i KNEW there was something wrong with you!
<hullap> WTF
<kalpik> OMG!
<hullap> kalpik, please die


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^lol ROFL


----------



## krazzy (Nov 22, 2008)

kalpik said:


> <kalpik> hullap, you've not had a GF ever right?
> <hullap> kalpik, ...
> <kalpik> hullap, err.. just asking man..
> <hullap> kalpik, i had one
> ...



It was the father who was the girlfriend. ROFLROCKET!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 24, 2008)

Lololol....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Newb Hitboxx



> 22:21 < QwertyM> *www.myspacegraphicsandanimations.com/images/pacman.gif <===
> 22:21 < QwertyM> nsfw
> 22:21 < hitboxx> sound?
> 22:21 < hullap> wtf, gifs dont have sounds
> ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 7, 2008)

*yawn*

I ain't laughin on silly jokes 

Where is nerdio Aditya?
/me hides!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 11, 2008)

Here I am... 

1). I am not a nerd.
2). I was away for a bit because of my exams...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn good old days... 

PS: Sorry for digging old thread. But....


----------



## Garbage (Jun 29, 2010)

hullap has gone mad. 


> * hullap is now known as hlp
> * hlp is now known as hll
> * hll is now known as hullap
> * hullap is now known as ij
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2011)

Careers! 


> * Topic for #grind is: Welcome to #grind | WHICH CHANNEL DO I TAKE? | Channel stats: #grind @ FreeNode stats by kalpik | QDB - Grind QDB: Welcome
> * Topic for #grind set by QwertyM!~spong@kde/developer/harshj at Wed Apr 20 15:32:41 2011
> <Gundappa> GENTLEMEN! BEHOLD!
> <ico> hi _Garbage_
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2011)

> <ico665> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/149737-sachin-true-legend-but-really-right-call-him-god.html
> <b0tman> URL title: Sachin is a true legend. But is it really right to call him as God? - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
> <ico665> lol thread
> <Vy0m2> lol.. since sachin is GOD.. and there's no doubt about it, or lol since its lol to call saching a god?
> ...



God is vaibhavtek


----------

